# Knitting Tea Party 17th to 19th June



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning?Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST, 10am Saturday in New Zealand and Tea Time in Friday Afternoon in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley circles the globe.

This week has seen the wonderful Royal Ascot races in the UK. I went one day and managed not to lose my shirt! The official cocktail is the *Ascot Royal Blush* and it is delicious:

Pour one measure of Bombay Sapphire Gin and one measure of Black Raspberry Liquer into a tall glass loaded with ice, top up with clear lemonade, stir, add a squeeze of lime and garnish with a fresh raspberry.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I am at the end of the workday here in MN so time to kick back, enjoy a glass of iced tea, watch a baseball game and knit! I am working on a baby sweater and even though I counted 3 times (!!!) I still ended up with 10 stitches too many in the body. I found this out after working the main body and one side so I just decreased 10 stitches evenly for the back section - should work out ok. The baby is leaving for New Zealand in a few weeks so I need to get it done! Taco salad and fruit for supper - yum!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm finally off work for the weekend. You can't imagine how much I look forward to these wonderful tea parties! The thoughts of the wonderful recipes and patterns and conversations will keep me company on the 1.5 hour commute from near Washington to my home in Maryland. 
This being Fathers' Day weekend, my daughter's inlaws are coming for dinner Sunday evening. Salmon cakes, roasted asparagus, potato salad, fruit salad and pie for dessert. Now I'm hungry, too.
See you when I get home.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

You can usually get away with a few adjustments to patterns, I view them like the photos on packets of food, as long as it ends up something like the 'serving suggestion' who's to know?

Enjoy your iced tea, I always like to add some white rum and mint leaves to mine to make it _Planter's Iced Tea_.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bethchaya - is the bulldog yours - they are my favorite dog next to labs - i had a bulldog growing up - loved her dearly.

sam


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just going to make my night time drink Ovaltine, and enjoy it with a mandarin yoghut.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Leonora said:


> I'm just going to make my night time drink Ovaltine, and enjoy it with a mandarin yoghut.


I haven'had Ovaltine in ages, it was my Mother's favourite bedtime drink. I'm more one for hot Ribena.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Took a friend to lunch on the Columbia River, by the Pdx airport. It was wonderful! The temp today is about 80º and the sun was out (got a bit of a sunburn). Enjoyed watching all the traffic rushing across the Oregon/Washington bridge and knowing that we were relaxing far away from the maddening crowds. Knitting by the river is nice and my new favorite place to knit and relax. Except for some bold seagulls after bread castoffs it was very pleasant. Glad I took pics.


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

It's 15:25 here in Crestline CA. Just finishing up an afgan made from forty squares, all crocheted. (Is there sure a word?) Will never do another pieced afgan again. When I'm done, I want the piece to be done. Your drink sounded delicious, will have to try it....


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That looks like a lovely spot, I like sitting outside to knit, but the weather hasn't really been that good here the past few days. Tennis at Wimbledon next week so it's pretty certain to be dreadful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave your Ascot Royal Blush sounds yummy! Today in Georgia USA it has been around 98 and overcast; threatening thunderstorms but none yet as of 6:30 p.m. Just enough of a threat to cancel our tubing party in the mountains with the grandkids. Headed to the movie theater instead and then to a local kids pizza parlor. Haven't even had a chance to pick up the needles today...yet! 

Hope you have nice plans for Father's Day sunday Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


As you like your coffee with lots of cream and sugar, I suspect you find the traditional 'breakfast' type blends a little strong and haesh. You might like a Ceylon Highlands blend which has a nice colour but softer flavour. Alternatively a white tea blend might suit you, I like white tea with a slice of lemon and a little sugar, it has a very light delicate flavour.

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

At last, one of my UFOs is about to be finished. It's the Narrow Step Afghan at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html
better photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan

I've worked it with the self-fringes hanging off the sides of our bed; I don't like tickling fringes in my face!! For the last few weeks, every time I asked my husband if it was long enough, he said no, do a bit more. This morning, he said it was long enough!

Now, to work the border (one round slip stitch and one sc) and trim the fringes to a more reasonable length than 8 to 12 inches. I can't wait to have it *done*!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Tea is rather bland for me but I do enjoy a nice cuppa Chamomile, Earl Grey or English Breakfast every so often. Like you, I also enjoy sugar and 2% milk in my tea. Afternoons are my tea times as my morning needs require coffee (also with a bit of sweetener).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave your Ascot Royal Blush sounds yummy! Today in Georgia USA it has been around 98 and overcast; threatening thunderstorms but none yet as of 6:30 p.m. Just enough of a threat to cancel our tubing party in the mountains with the grandkids. Headed to the movie theater instead and then to a local kids pizza parlor. Haven't even had a chance to pick up the needles today...yet!
> 
> Hope you have nice plans for Father's Day sunday Dave.


It's very refreshing and Summery, even if the weather was vile to-day and for tomorrow the forecast is "some sunshine, some showers, some of them thundery", that covers most things!

Pimm's is my drink of choice for Wimbledon, it tastes good even under an umbrella.

I have absolutely no plans for Sunday, but I'm hoping somebody else has, breakfast in bed would be a good start!

Dave


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Pour one measure of Bombay Sapphire Gin and one measure of Black Raspberry Liquer into a tall glass loaded with ice, top up with clear lemonade, stir, add a squeeze of lime and garnish with a fresh raspberry.

Enjoy!
Dave[/quote]

Dave,
Your Royal Ascot Blush sounds delish!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Tequilla with Raspberry Lemonade is one of my favorite drinks on a hot afternoon. It's so refreshing, fruity and delicious!

Recipe: http://www.chroniclebooks.com/Chronicle/excerpt/9780811865043-e1.html


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good evening(or whatever time of day it is wherever you are), I come to you running off to a concert. I finally got panel 4 or 4 started on my scarf turned poncho and need to work on sewing some dragons as well as all the father's day plan. I have to wrap that gift. It shall be interesting. I expect I'll be in and out, and looking forward to the stories and recipes. Have a great weekend, all!

I'm looking forward to the tequila with raspberry lemonade on hot summer days to come!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good Morning from a bright and sunny but cold day in Aus. I have just dropped one child off at a school science competion and am about to go with the other to our local LYS to see if I can be inspired for my next project I had my first go at entralac during the week and think I need some nice varigated yarn to do it justice. Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Unfortunately we don't get _Meyer Lemons_ in UK shops, most of our lemons come from Spain or North Africa, although the very best European lemons are from the South of France.

I do like Tequila though, so I might have a play, perhaps adding a dash of _Mandarine Napoleon_ would work; I can always drink the 'failures', but will I be able remember what I did when I eventually get it right?


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Fireball Dave, logging in from Boston, Ma. Celebrating both the Bruins and the end of the week with a vodka martini. I am reading "People" magazine with Princess Catherine on the cover. I am not making or wearing a "Fascinator", but working to finish a baby sweater for a "Baby shower" next week! Thanks for hosting!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MrsB, I drink the same teas the same way! Keeps me warm during the long Minnesota winters.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At last, one of my UFOs is about to be finished. It's the Narrow Step Afghan at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html
> better photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> 
> I've worked it with the self-fringes hanging off the sides of our bed; I don't like tickling fringes in my face!! For the last few weeks, every time I asked my husband if it was long enough, he said no, do a bit more. This morning, he said it was long enough!
> ...


Beautiful afghan, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there all you tea party people! My last name is Tetley (compliments of my hubby of course) and can be traced back to Joshua Tetley of the Tetley brewery and tea company in UK. My favorite tea is brew up a pot of peppermint tea, and then pour it into a jug of ice cubes. Wonderfully refreshing on a hot day!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, Dave! Our younger son from Greenville, SC, is visiting us this weekend and we three just returned from a delicious dinner at Legal Seafoods restaurant in Crystal City, not too far from the Pentagon. My husband had his favorite, steamed clams, son had fried clams, and I had the crab cake combo with broiled scallops, grilled shrimp and a crab cake made with lump crabmeat. Ummm, ummm! We also had a bottle of French Reisling with it. We usually drink German Riesling with our holiday turkey dinners, but the French with the seafood was delicious. Saving an ice cream dessert for a little later on. My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Jessica-Jean! I remember reading how many UFOs you had. Please post a photo when it is completed. I haven't made anything quite as large yet and would love to see it.



Jessica-Jean said:


> At last, one of my UFOs is about to be finished. It's the Narrow Step Afghan at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html
> better photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> 
> I've worked it with the self-fringes hanging off the sides of our bed; I don't like tickling fringes in my face!! For the last few weeks, every time I asked my husband if it was long enough, he said no, do a bit more. This morning, he said it was long enough!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I am a Tequila fan and this too sounds VERY good. Will definitely try this one. I see a trip to the grocery store to get some makings for the raspberry lemonade tomorrow!



MrsB said:


> Tequilla with Raspberry Lemonade is one of my favorite drinks on a hot afternoon. It's so refreshing, fruity and delicious!
> 
> Recipe: http://www.chroniclebooks.com/Chronicle/excerpt/9780811865043-e1.html


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Good evening, Dave! Our younger son from Greenville, SC, is visiting us this weekend and we three just returned from a delicious dinner at Legal Seafoods restaurant in Crystal City, not too far from the Pentagon. My husband had his favorite, steamed clams, son had fried clams, and I had the crab cake combo with broiled scallops, grilled shrimp and a crab cake made with lump crabmeat. Ummm, ummm! We also had a bottle of French Reisling with it. We usually drink German Riesling with our holiday turkey dinners, but the French with the seafood was delicious. Saving an ice cream dessert for a little later on. My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?


I'm a big of seafood too, your dinner sounds great.

Farro is whole grains of some types of wheat, it features in Italian, Swiss and German cuisines, I had it in all three, also in Austria, although it's less popular there. Sometimes barley is used, but most commonly it is emmer or spelt. You soak the grains overnight, drain them then boil in fresh water until soft but with still some 'bite', usually serving it with a little butter.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Now I am a Tequila fan and this too sounds VERY good. Will definitely try this one. I see a trip to the grocery store to get some makings for the raspberry lemonade tomorrow!
> 
> I bought a jug of raspberry lemonade recently that is very good. The brand name is Simply Lemonade. You could just add your tequila to it.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am a Tequila fan and this too sounds VERY good. Will definitely try this one. I see a trip to the grocery store to get some makings for the raspberry lemonade tomorrow!
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?


I'm a big of seafood too, your dinner sounds great.

Farro is whole grains of some types of wheat, it features in Italian, Swiss and German cuisines, I had it in all three, also in Austria, although it's less popular there. Sometimes barley is used, but most commonly it is emmer or spelt. You soak the grains overnight, drain them then boil in fresh water until soft but with still some 'bite', usually serving it with a little butter.[/quote]

I'm going to have to try cooking with it. I have some spelt from the time when I was part of a study at George Washington University to see if a lowfat diet would help prevent cancer. I hope it hasn't gone rancid, since I've never used it. Our nutritionist emphasized eating grains of all kinds. She would prepare all sorts of interesting dishes and have us taste-test them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all! Summer had "hit" here in Colorado..it's been quite warm though we have been getting evening showers. As the snow melts in the Rocky Mountains we often see flooding from the swollen rivers. The levels were high last week (roads closed in some areas), this week things were looking good until today, levels going up again.

I'm sipping chilled Limoncello, my favorite!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Doris, you're making me hungry. I shall now have to go square off with a tenderloin steak, garden salad, corn-on-the-cob and a piece of raspberry cheese cake. There goes my diet!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Doris, you're making me hungry. I shall now have to go square off with a tenderloin steak, garden salad, corn-on-the-cob and a piece of raspberry cheese cake. There goes my diet!


The raspberry cheesecake looks very good...and raspberries will be coming in season soon!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Strawberries work well, too. Although, by the look of the humongous strawberries we've seen lately, I think they are quick ripened in a nuclear power plant! And they taste bland and unripened. I wish greedy produce folks would stop trying to force grow fruits.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I enjoy strawberries too, there might be a plant in the boyfriend's back yard, but its shady, so I never get many berries. Maybe I'll plant some starters in front next year. 

The raspberries are in my backyard, so I'll simply pick them until I have enough for desserts or canning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you tried making spelt bread? It is quite good and supposed to be one of those anti-cancer foods.



DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?
> ...


I'm going to have to try cooking with it. I have some spelt from the time when I was part of a study at George Washington University to see if a lowfat diet would help prevent cancer. I hope it hasn't gone rancid, since I've never used it. Our nutritionist emphasized eating grains of all kinds. She would prepare all sorts of interesting dishes and have us taste-test them.[/quote]


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

My boyfriend has been looking for a good recipe for spelt bread. Does anyone have one to post?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone! It is nice to see you all here in the tea party once more.

I had a busy day - went to JoAnn's to get a loom knitting set for my 5 year old niece and just had to get yarn for her as well. Can't give a knitting loom set to someone and not have any yarn to work with, right? 

Watched the Texas Rangers baseball game tonight - they did Interleague play against the Atlanta Braves and the Rangers did win 6-2. Great game!

Tomorrow we have our Sci-Fi club meeting and we get to "Soak the Captain" by lobbing water balloons at him. He'll appreciate it in the 103F heat! After that, we're going to his place for a Pool Party and potluck. 

Sunday, we're going to visit Randy's Dad for Father's Day, and we're both looking forward to it. His family is so much fun. We're very odd in that our entire family gets along very well, and enjoys spending time together. Love it!

I'll have my knitting with me, as I'm trying to finish Randy's scarf. At least he can't say I didn't do a scarf for him in time for winter this year. LOL

Randy brought home club sandwiches for dinner and they were delicious. I like eating cool food on a hot day. 

Settling in with my Coke Zero, might have some white wine later on.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjzorn said:
> 
> 
> > When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?
> ...


I could drink coffee with lots of cream and sugar, but what would be the point when all I put in my English or Irish breakfast tea is a little sugar.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

End of a long day and even longer week. My job is being eliminated the end of the month, so I'm trying to keep things going and get things cleaned up and out. To top it off, it's been Vacation Bible School week and I feel like I have run every night. I left work tonight at 8 and still didn't get home till 9:30. That bottle of Arbor Mist in the fridge is calling my name. Funny thing, I've had it two weeks and haven't opened it yet.
Weather varies from day to day here in Kansas. Hot and humid, the cool and rainy--sometimes in the same day!
Work tomorrow at a homeschooler's conference, then may do as little as possible Sunday before heading back to work on Monday. Looking forward to some knitting or crocheting time!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Here in New Jersey USA it's 12 MN straight up. I've had a busy couple of days designing wedding flowers for the big event at 3Pm on Saturday.So, I shall be late for tea this weekend, probably not getting back to you all until late Sunday. Dave, your drink sounds wonderful....anything with gin + berries must be fantastic ! With so much celebrating tomorrow (yes, we'll be at the wedding)I'll see if I can find an adventurous bartender who might make one for me.Good night everyone.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

It's 10:07 pm in Southern California. I am sipping some lovely sherry which I got hooked on while visiting Bath. It's been "June Gloom" here near the coast. High in the 60's F. and overcast. All the flowers are in bloom and my Meyer's lemon tree is producing like crazy. Wish I could send you some, Dave. Just finished 2 chemo caps, a surprise Father's Day cap for my husband and a baby hat for one of my daughters friend's baby boy. He had a rough birth and had surgury on the day after his birth. But he's home now and we are keeping him in our prayers. So love your Tea Party. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's late now but I'll dig through my bread books for the one I used and pm it to you if I can find it.



dragontearsoflove said:


> My boyfriend has been looking for a good recipe for spelt bread. Does anyone have one to post?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MJS: If you don't take milk in your tea, one of the white teas would probably suit you. They're called white, because they include the flowers, the infusion is actually a very bright amber with a light delicate flavour. I generally add only a quarter of a teaspoon of sugar to it to bring out the flavour and sometimes a twist of lemon or orange rind. The antioxidant content is higher than that of green tea, which is good news if you are health conscious.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

While I love tea, especially tea parties with pretty pots and cups and saucers.....I must admit that I am a coffee drinker at heart. I like it with cream, no sugar. Anytime of the day, doesnt matter. I am working on a knitted sweater for myself. I had to get lots of help here at the forum to get the ribbing right but I am loving it now! 
Kathy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:

*Cherry Biscuits*

_Ingredients:_
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
5 oz (140g) slighty salted butter
4 oz (115g) sugar 
2 oz (60g) glace cherries, finely chopped
beaten egg, to mix

_Method_
Rub butter into flour to make 'breadcrumbs'.

Add sugar and cherries, then beaten egg to make a very stiff dough.

Turn out onto a floured board and knead lightly. Put into a polythene bag and chill for 30 minutes.

_Meanwhile: 
Preheat the oven to 350degF/175degC/Regulo 4
Lightly grease two baking sheets_

Roll the chilled dough out thinly, approx. 1/4" (1/2 cm) thickness and cut out 2" (5cm) disks with a biscuit cutter, prick with a fork and arrange on the sheets.

Bake for about 12 to 15 minutes until pale gold.

Remove from oven and allow to cool for 2-3 minutes before loosening them from the trays, leave to cool fully on a wire rack before storing in an airtight container, as if they'll ever make it that far!

Enjoy!
Dave

_p.s. If you can limit yourself to one or two, these are OK treats for diabetics. The above quantity makes about 30 biscuits so each one contains approximately one-fifth of an ounce of sugar (6.5g), this can be offset within the day's carbohydrate allowance._


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> MJS: If you don't take milk in your tea, one of the white teas would probably suit you. They're called white, because they include the flowers, the infusion is actually a very bright amber with a light delicate flavour. I generally add only a quarter of a teaspoon of sugar to it to bring out the flavour and sometimes a twist of lemon or orange rind. The antioxidant content is higher than that of green tea, which is good news if you are health conscious.


I adore white tea with a hint of sun crystals (stevia with sugar) and a twist of lemon or lime. It is a very delicate tea, and very soothing.

Not sure if it would work iced or not, I've always enjoyed it hot. Even on a summer's day it is wonderful. I might make myself a pot in the morning.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:
> 
> *Cherry Biscuits*
> 
> ...


Dave,

Those sound divine! My poor recipe folder on the computer is getting lots of activity these days both grabbing recipes to post, and saving recipes from others!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is a recipe for mini meat loaves, baked in a muffin tin. My hubby and his friends all call them "Meat Muffins" which grosses me out - their reasoning? Baked in muffin tins. <sigh> But they really are delicious and their size makes them perfect for sandwiches on crusty bread.

Also goes well over cooked pasta, wild rice, or other grains.

Parmesan Mini Meat Loaves

Serving: Serves: 3
INGREDIENTS: 
3/4 pound ground turkey breast, ground beef, or ground meat of your choice
1 small onion, finely chopped 
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded mozzarella cheese, divided
1/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons pasta sauce, divided 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
2 tablespoons Italian-flavored bread crumbs 
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. Coat a 6-cup muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray. 
2. In a large bowl, combine the ground turkey, onion, 3/4 cup mozzarella cheese, 1/3 cup spaghetti sauce, the egg, Parmesan cheese, bread crumbs, and Italian seasoning; mix well. Divide the mixture equally among the muffin cups. 
3. Brush the tops with the remaining 2 tablespoons pasta sauce and sprinkle with the remaining 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until no pink remains in the meat. Serve immediately.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's another gem - Pizza Soup that is prepared in a crock pot. No reason to heat the house during summertime, right?

This is a highly requested meal from my hubby and friends, as it does go quite a long way. You can substitute any ingredients as you wish. To make it vegetarian, substitute vegetable stock for the beef broth, and substitute your favorite veggies for the meat. (I've done this before with really good results - Garbanzo Beans/Chick Peas work really well in this soup.

Pizza Soup

Serves 12
Cook in Crock Pot 6-8 hours on low


Ingredients:

2 Cans (28 oz each) Diced Tomatoes with roasted garlic & onions (don't drain)
2 Cans (14.5 oz each) Reduced Sodium Beef Broth
2 Pkg (8 oz each) Sliced Pepperoni, Quartered
3 Cups Sliced Fresh Mushrooms (approx 1 ½ - 2 baskets)
2 Large Bell Peppers, Diced (Red, Green, Orange, or Yellow)
1 Large Red Onion, Chopped
4 Cups water
2  3 Tbs Dried Italian Seasoning (to taste)
2 Cups Shredded Mozzarella Cheese (skim or regular)

Method:

Mix all ingredients except cheese in a 3 quart or larger slow cooker. Cover; cook on low 6 to 8 hours or until vegetables are tender.

Ladle soup into bowls; sprinkle with cheese.

Optional  ladle soup into bowls over cooked spaghetti or other type of pasta. Penne Pasta works very well, as does pasta shells. Stuffed Manicotti might be quite good, too.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Did not get an opportunity to join today till 11:30 p.m....my Ascot hat needed re-trimming and I couldn't leave the house till it was letter-perfect. So now, am having my evening cuppa in my nightie and my 'new' hat. Shall look forward to the new cocktail tomorrow at 'happy hour'.....love to all my Tea Party friends...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going with your husband's name, _Maelinde's Meat Muffins_ is too wonderfully alliterative not to go in the book!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm late because I've beem knitting almost all day. I'm going to Chicago to see my daughter and family on Saturday. It's 2:45 AM and I'm still wode awale.

I am finishing a purse which I am going to felt. It's for a friend and neighbor in Chicago, and it has to be completely done by Friday. The problem is that i;s huge and has a lot of hand finishing to do. If I ever find out how to do it, I'll post a picture. Right now I'm heading for bed and hope I get enough sleep. See you all in the morning.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi everybody. I'm late because I've beem knitting almost all day. I'm going to Chicago to see my daughter and family on Saturday. It's 2:45 AM and I'm still wode awale...


Maybe you're not as "wode awale" as you think you are! (I'm guessing in your head you wrote "wide awake." )


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, I thought I might chime in this week. It's been an okay week here. I am finding more and more that, despite all the diversions available in the house, I need to get out, do something useful and just be "in the world" more. This retired gig isn't all it's cracked up to be. Too little money and way too much time. Anyway, my knitting is improving minute by minute due to the inspiration from all the KP folks. I'm even trying lace, of a sort! Of course I have to frog the stuff often due to too many or too few stitches. How does that happen when I'm not only counting, but checking? Haven't had any booze recently, but the Lemonade Jolt sounds really good. A bit of a change from my summer fave, a frozen margarita. Love the recipes, except it's 4 a.m. and I'm not going to eat anything...hope my rumbling stomach can survive. Time for sleep for a while...I'll check back sometime later today. Hope the weather cooperates for everyone. Last evening, we had the loudest, most prolonged roll of thunder I've ever heard.
It was sudden and shocked me for a second. Okay, babbling must cease....a demain.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Does anybody else buy _Let's Get Crafting_ magazine? I sometimes pick it up in the newsagents because it has some nice little projects. It also comes with a yarn pack, a crochet hook and a pair of small plastic needles which are ideal for travelling. I'm still trying to get to grips with crochet, slowly!

The yarn isn't the best quality, but it does come in really bright vibrant 'pop' colours, does anybody know who actually sells these yarns? A few of the shades are so strong, I'd like to get a few balls for my stash. I've tried emailing the magazine, but never received an answer.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm going with your husband's name, _Maelinde's Meat Muffins_ is too wonderfully alliterative not to go in the book!
> 
> Dave


Every guy that has ever eaten those has called them Meat Muffins. Even my younger brother when he visited us a couple years ago. LOL

In fact, when I was searching for the recipe, Randy asked if I would make them for him soon. Once we get back from next weekend's vacation, I will. _They really are good_.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I am finishing a purse which I am going to felt. It's for a friend and neighbor in Chicago, and it has to be completely done by Friday. The problem is that i;s huge and has a lot of hand finishing to do. If I ever find out how to do it, I'll post a picture. Right now I'm heading for bed and hope I get enough sleep. See you all in the morning.


Maryanne,

That sounds lovely! I have wool felting yarn and some felting needles waiting for me to get the courage to create something to be felted. I'm thinking about doing a small case for my Smart Phone.

I can't wait to see the pictures when you get a chance to post them!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, everyone - I'd better get myself to bed as I have a very busy day ahead of me. Trying to type with a large cat in the lap is challenging to say the least. He's telling me it is bedtime as well (he wants to get into my knitting, more likely).


I'll pop back in sometime between events, or if I remember to bring my Android Tablet with me. I will have my knitting with me, though as I enjoy keeping my hands busy so I don't eat too much pizza at the all you can eat pizza buffet. 

Talk to you on the other side of the day! Good night to all going to bed, good morning to all getting a start to your day, and good afternoon to everyone in between!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde, that pizza soup sounds delish!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, do you think that dried cherries would work in your biscuits? Or maybe reconstituted in a little vodka or rum? At any rate, they sound wonderful, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, do you think that dried cherries would work in your biscuits? Or maybe reconstituted in a little vodka or rum? At any rate, they sound wonderful, too.


I can't see why not, vodka always goes well with cherries! I think they would benefit from being reconstituted because it is a very stiff and quite dry dough mixture. In England we frequently soak dried fruits in tea before using them in cakes, alcohol-free households might like to try that as an alternative.

I sometimes make fruit pancakes with Tequila, these go down quite well, for anyone interested:

*Tequila, Lemon and Fruit Pancakes*

In a small bowl, mix together 2 tablespoons tequila, grated zest of one lemon and 3 tablespoons of mixed dried fruit (raisins, sultanas and currants) cover and leave to stand for two hours.

Make a stiff batter with 4 oz (115g) self-raising flour, 1 oz (30g) sugar, 1 large egg and 3 fl oz (85ml) milk, stir in the fruit mixture and combine well.

Heat a little oil in a non-stick frying pan and drop one tablespoon of mixture at a time, fry until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot with ice cream.

Sin a little!
Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning all. It's almost 3:30am right now in Idaho. Just getting up to start my usual Sat morning at work. My bf and I are taking a few days off and heading to Oregon, really looking forward to a few days away. 
First week of the kids summer vacation and mostly rained, thunderstorm, oh my did the heavens open up. Came home from work and they are playing board games and cards, usually they are in their rooms doing their own thing, it was so nice to see.
The other day my bf barbequed steak, he added Jack Daniel's Whiskey to the marinade, had potatoes and red peppers that were wrapped in foil and cooked on the bbq, had Marionberry Wine for the fist time, a little sweet but really wonderful.
I'm making myself hungry just thinking about it LOL

My mum lives in Scotland, she sends me Tetley Tea, we just love it. The teas here are very weak, which I really don't like, I don't like flavoured teas either.
Hope eveyone has a wonderful weekend, 

Marion


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Happy weekend to everyone. It's Saturday evening here in Sydney and I'm madly trying to get through all the knitted goodies I have to get finished for my eldest son, his wife and three kids before my husband and I head off in a couple of weeks to stay with them in Argentina for a while.

So I will be sipping a cup of mate in Buenos Aires a few Tea Parties from now. 

Can't wait to check out what kind of yarns and handicrafts they have over there. I think a spare suitcase may be in order!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave, your Cherry Biscuits sounds wonderful, I wrote down the recipe, and will make them when we get back. 

Marion


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey DorisT---best grains for health are the ancient ones: barley, millet and quinoia. Wheat grains are probably the worst. Low fat diets promote ill health and that includes cancer. Cancer cells need sugar for duplicating/growth and grains break down to sugar in the body. That is why almost all cancer diets eliminate grains completely during the curative/healing stages and recommend not eating them at all. 

Fats became the the bad guys in our diet but the real issue which kinds of fats. I have limited my kitchen to organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil for cooking, organic, cold pressed olive oil for salads and rarely, organic butter from grass fed cows. It is delicious and healthy!

I have made a few dishes with dried fruits/nuts. Very popular in the Mid-east and parts of Africa with lots of spices. Moroccan dishes are big on using things like dried apricots and pine nuts. A favorite one of mine is from a health food store with quinoia, cashews and cranberries or cherries, a bit of scallion, olive oil (minimally), and some spices.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! Looks like I'm the first one up in the east. It's 6:51 am. I would've liked to sleep in longer, as I was out quite late (for me) last night, but the birds outside my window had other ideas...
I will be carpooling with my sons and DIL to a college grad party over an hour away. Great opportunity to work on the quilt afghan, EXCEPT that it is a gift for them and I'm trying to keep it secret. Looks like the pink ribbon scarf will get some attention. and this is why we have more than one project going at all times....
I plan to hit the local farmer's market this morning, since I usually miss it when I go to soup kitchen on Saturdays. The candy store has a stand - too bad it's so far away from the time to send the next swap box!
Hope everyone has a pleasant a safe weekend.
Joanne


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

We had our end of the school year staff party last nigth. Weather was wonderful Creamsicles (Whipped Cream Vodka & Orange pop) were even better! All had a wonderful time as it has been a very tough year at school!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

What I like about bulldogs is that my favourite football team - Central Districts - is also known as the Bulldogs- and they thrashwed the opposition today. Sorry if they are any Glenelg supporters out there. My daughter with me was very taken with the fact that the Tigers (Glenelg) had a Lion playing for them, don't know how he spells his name, probably Lyon but sounds good.

.


thewren said:


> bethchaya - is the bulldog yours - they are my favorite dog next to labs - i had a bulldog growing up - loved her dearly.
> 
> sam


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning from eastern NY. Have been catching up on the forum this a.m. and beginning to respond to a few. It is gorgeous here right now. Yesterday was a bomb weatherwise. It had poured Thursday nite, and very humid but sunny in the a.m. Granddaughter here with me now and needing to do volunteer work. Set up a strawberry picking date for her and got her to this property that was absolutely stunning. Not a commercial farm--just a wealthy man who grows too many berries and is willing to give them to the soup kitchens or food pantries. But wouldn't you know, as soon as they began to pick, sky blackened with an ensuing downpour. But they did get some berries which got brought to the pantry.

Today she goes to a woman's art collective to help them begin a rennovation and tomorrow to an organic apple farm (the very best apples) to help pick veggies for the soup kitchen in the county. I think her volunteer requirements will be met quickly this week for an international program she is doing. 

Trying to remember the me in my life in the midst of her needs getting attended. Working on my 3rd cup of tea already. Really like the Sencha organic green tea that I order in 5# lots--saves lots of $$. 

Have been a bit stuck with my knitting lately so did a sampler yesterday with several different lace patterns that I wanted to try. Was working with LB Cotton Ease. Found a lace pattern on Jimmy Beans which I think will incorporate into a bamboo scarf. Something a bit different than what I have been doing. It is really a shifting gears that has slowed me down lately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maelinde I was reading these and thinking I wonder if anyone has a soup for a slowcooker (a crockpot!?. Next Saturday my extended family are coming for lunch and I will out until just before they arrive. I had decided on a soup in the slowcooker but had no idea what to do- looks like I know now.

Here's another gem - Pizza Soup that is prepared in a crock pot


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


it's got to be Earl Grey, boiling water, a little milk added after the tea is in the cup, if you MUST have milk, absolutely NO sugar.
Or Jasmine Tea , good after eating too much. Nothing added.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daves mention of soaking fruit in tea remeinded me of my very difficult fruit cake recipe.

FRUIT CAKE.
Soak 1 cup mixed fruit in 1 cup orange juice overnight (can add brandy etc), next morning add 1 cup self raising flour. Place in cake tin and bake in 360/180 oven for 1-11/2 hours. Cool and then ice as wanted. Personally I like lemon on fruit cakes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a little behind. Our out-of-town daughter is here visiting and for Father's Day celebrating. Nice to sit and visit and show off my latest projects. Dave and MaryAnne - can't wait to try out the recipes...and Muffin Meat sounds like something my family will love. Spending today at a high school graduation and then celebrating with about 20 for dinner tomorrow. I'm making varying shish-ka-bobs with all the items on their own skewers...that way the cooking times can be according to time needed and people can avoid the things they don't like. I marinate the meats ahead of the bbqing. Will serve with side salads with rice and orzo pasta so better get busy. Enjoy reading all of your posts...happy Father's Day.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Ya'll, It is morning here in Georgia, USA and I am just finishing my second cup of coffee. i used to drink tea as I could not stand coffee. I got older and my tastes changed. I now love it over ice and that is what i do here when the summers are so hot and humid. I am working on a baby blanket and hope to be finished soon. It is for my DIL who is due in August. Today we look for a new TV as the old one is kaput. Tonight we go to a reception for DIL sister's wedding. They had the ceremony at Universal in Florida for her family and reception here for friends, etc. Lovely to chat with you, Best Wishes to all,


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good Mourning from beautiful North Carolina in eastern USA!!!! I finally reseiced my book and though I willbe WAY behind with the knitting book I will start soon. Having coffee right now. Getting ready to spend the last day of my granddaughter's vacation. She has bee here on R&R from Germany where she is an Army combat medic. That expalins my not getting started on the book. Have a great day!


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

What an undertaking! Do take a picture of yours and share with us.


Jessica-Jean said:


> At last, one of my UFOs is about to be finished. It's the Narrow Step Afghan at: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html
> better photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/narrow-step-afghan
> 
> I've worked it with the self-fringes hanging off the sides of our bed; I don't like tickling fringes in my face!! For the last few weeks, every time I asked my husband if it was long enough, he said no, do a bit more. This morning, he said it was long enough!
> ...


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good Morning! 8am in Florida and looking to reach 90 in the shade. I am one of the southerners (born and raised in Fla.) who grew up on iced tea. I didn't even drink coffee until way up in my 20's. It was putting cream and sugar in it that didn't agree with my taste buds. At one of our gatherings there was a delay in getting the c & s to the table so I grabed a cup of plain. That started my habit which I am indulging in at the moment.
I started reading the morning (after walking my beautiful schnauzer)with trying to catch up on the postings. Then I ran into Jessica's project and here I am.
Dave, I have really enjoyed the tea parties for the last 3or4 weekends. Thank you for creating it. This forum is the best I have ever participated in, because of all you wonderful people.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning everyone. It is 7:27 am here in So. AL, a beautiful sunny, breezy morning as we sit out on the patio drinking our morning coffee. 

Ya'll have a wonderful day and weekend.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


I'm a tea drinker from IL in the US. Do you like robust flavors or light fruity flavors. I like robust flavors. My favorite teas are English Breakfast, Earl Grey, Rooibos which is a red tea. Go to republicoftea.com and check out their samplers. You can order a sampler of 4 tea bags for about $4 each. Some samplers come in sets where they have a selection of different teas. They have black, red, green, and white teas. They also have a chart on how to make each kind of tea. Every tea is different in how hot the water is and how long you seep the tea. The one tea I drink you are to bring the water to a boil then let set for 2 minutes before pouring over tea. I prefer the loose teas over bag tea because the leaves are a courser grind and hence more flavor. I"m interested in what our British and Aussie friends have to say about their tea choices and how to make the perfect pot of tea.


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds awesome, you party animal, you !


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning from the Chicago area. Just one thing planned for today, and it's a fun one. This afternoon my crochet guild goes to the local JoAnn's store and crochets and answers customer's questions. Usually several guild members show up and we have a great time.

Hope all is well around the world.

Karen


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tea suggestions. I'm not much of a tea drinker, but I'm going to give the milder teas a shot. The drink sounds yummy too. It's a very warm 27 here in Ontario, Canada and for once we have a weekend with no rain. A good day for gardening.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

past said:


> mjzorn said:
> 
> 
> > When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?
> ...


in a teapot (with a nice knitted cosy!)
Warm the teapot, put in a teaspoon of tea for each cupful, pour on BOILING water. Give it time to 'stew' 
Some say put milk in the cup and pour on the tea through a tea-strainer, some say add the milk afterwards.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning to everyone! I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee, enjoying all your comments while it storms here in St. Louis. Dave, your drink sounds fantastic and I've never thought of putting tequila in lemonade, but I see it in my future!


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> Thanks for the tea suggestions. I'm not much of a tea drinker, but I'm going to give the milder teas a shot. The drink sounds yummy too. It's a very warm 27 here in Ontario, Canada and for once we have a weekend with no rain. A good day for gardening.


27? as in Farenheit? Are you harvesting ice??? LOL


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of teas that can be cold brewed ? Years ago I remember buying some in the DC area -- they were fruit flavored and I would mix them to get different effects and serve over ice in summer. VERY tasty, but I can't find them anymore.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a chinese clay tea pot which I forget to use. But was at a customer's house once and she offered some tea. Forget the tea she made, but it was done with a neat little tea pot and lots of ceremony. It was a beatiful little experience and reminded me that we need to take time for ourselves with peace and tranquility. The tea ceremony of the East is just such a sharing experience.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks y'all! Your solved my dinner menu for today. I'm having Mini Meat Loaves and Cherry Biscuits. Sounds like a plan to me. I'll check with you later.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: sounds good! I've not seen that paticular Brand nor the Raspberry liquer here....any sugestion of another flavored liquer that would work well?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Suntea is a popular way to make tea, especially with herbs such as peppermint. You put your tea in a jar of water, cover and set in the sun for a few hours. You can add herbs like cinnamon or cardamon, to your liking, or some honey.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, Fireball Dave, does those cherry biscuits freeze well? I'd like to have some for later. Maybe, I could freeze the dough and then knead and bake them later?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

good one! I'm still grinning. I think 27 translates to about the high 70's in American!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have my morning coffee. Starting my day slow reading KP comments after a little light housework I will be working on my latest project socks. Happy knitting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> It's late now but I'll dig through my bread books for the one I used and pm it to you if I can find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'd like the recipe, too, if it's for the bread machine!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Italians use farro in recipes quite a lot.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Good morning all the food sounds great this week,I love cherries but just found out 1 month ago that I'm diabetic so I appreciate the tips from Dave about that I have a lot to learn.Am knitting socks ,got the first one finished it was a great pattern knitted up easy and the foot fits perfect but... I did not take into consideration that I have a size 8 foot and size 6 ankles. Any ideas on how to fix it on the next pair? Later,Glenda


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It's 8:40, eyes half open,cat talking, haven't had coffee, and day has not yet started. Busy week,two birthdays, help a friend, day with hubby trying to find part for RV. I am just dragging. Stawberrys in season,pick some yesterday. Grandson's graduation party today. Fathers day tomorrow. Sleep all day mon. Can't even see to knit, mind over here body over there. Want to make some spearmint ice tea. But for now need Coffee.
To lady in Kansas, sorry about losing your job. Seem like it is happening all over. Wish you well. Have a nice tea party, I will be the one standing in back at party sleeping


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I have a package of dried cherries. Think I could use them in your Cherry Biscuits?


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's 8:40, eyes half open,cat talking, haven't had coffee, and day has not yet started. Busy week,two birthdays, help a friend, day with hubby trying to find part for RV. I am just dragging. Stawberrys in season,pick some yesterday. Grandson's graduation party today. Fathers day tomorrow. Sleep all day mon. Can't even see to knit, mind over here body over there. Want to make some spearmint ice tea. But for now need Coffee.
> To lady in Kansas, sorry about losing your job. Seem like it is happening all over. Wish you well. Have a nice tea party, I will be the one standing in back at party sleeping


Like your style yarnlady!! LOL ... hope you wake up and enjoy your day ! ! !


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mrs. B, your dinner sounds scrumptious! Especially dessert. Did you make it?


----------



## pinkcaddy7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean - on the afghan, do you HAVE to use so many colors or can it be scaled down to 3 as in red, white and blue? Also, what is the skill level? Thanks -- and it is gorgeous.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-jean how long did it take you to make that beautiful afgan pattern? I know you will enjoy it every day. I also do one round of slip stitch and sc around all my afghans and baby blankets. You are such an amtitious lady........Mary in Wisconsin


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Howdy from Arizona! Just got home from a week trip to Palm Springs, California--had a great time with friends and family. Toured those huge windmills that produce electricity and took the tram to the top of the mountain--great fun. Went one day early to meet our daughter who was on a business trip in Laguna Hills (she lives in Connecticut, we live in Arizona where she was born and raised)--wonderful to see her! At 6:45AM we were rudely awoken by a fire alarm--grabbed the dirty clothes bag, threw on clothes, and grabbed my purse, before evacuating the hotel. Seems someone was smoking in their room causing the fire alarm to go off, then ripped the fire alarm off the wall--idiot! Was very impressed with the hotel staff--awesome jobs of getting us all out, accounted for and kept up to date as the firemen checked for fire in the walls and ceilings! Told daughter she and I seem to be fire alarm magnets when we meet: once in Vegas (3 times from the same hotel in the same week!), once in Iowa City, once in Atlantic City (evacuated from 31st floor--couldn't walk for a week after that one! As we went down all those stairs we could hear loud booms--visions of the World Trade Center went through our minds on that one!) and now in Laguna Hills! I had left my knitting in the room and was really really hoping it didn't burn up (see how cleverly I brought this back to knitting? <g>). Life is never boring! <g> And, now that it's a knitting tea party I have the perfect excuse for knitting instead of doing that mountain of wash that needs to be done! :O)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

While looking up something else, found this site: httb://britishfooddepot.com. Shows some of the products mentioned here at the teaparty.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Its so nice to read all the many notes about knitting and tea!

My husband and I usually have tea around 4 pm. One of our favorites is Bigelow Green Tea, decaf. Sometimes in the am I drink Twinings English Breakfast, retaining my English upbringing.

Here on the Mississippi Gulf Coast alot of tea is taken and I have tried to spread the word with my English Afternoon Tea parties.

Of course, I knit all the time. I even get up at 3-4 in the morn to finish or start something new and knit til breakfast has to be made. I am always searching for something unusual to knit and challenge my knitting skills to improve.
Hope everyone has a great weekend and take care.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Could not access the web site you listed. Could you check this out so that we can see the good stuff! Thanks


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Maybe it's too late to join in with the chat but it's 3.30pm in Northern Ireland. I've been to a carboot sale with my daughter, where I bought a couple of books. I'm always on the lookout for yarn. Have just had a ham sandwich for lunch and a caramel creme dessert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melinde - what are felting needles?

sam


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

to Jessica Jean

Your multi-coloured cover has now been 'graphed' and will appear some time as a KNITTED item.

A good way to get rid of all sorts of yarns in my big 4-drawer chest.

A test pattern would allow me to cut off lengths, and avoid having too many large dangles at the back.


Grosvenor, Lindfield,Australia


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Morning all, its getting late already, and I'm trying to catch up on the posts, but I have to run off soon, so I'm posting my latest crock pot creation. My boyfriend and I enjoyed this for lunch and dinner a couple of times this week and I think it came out well. Enjoy. This is also posted on Blindly Dash! on Facebook. 

Beer Braised Venison Stew
Some sort of venison-1 used 2 quarts of canned venison, which gave me broth as well.
Broth-1-2 quarts
Pototoes-Cut into 1" cubes, I used about 7, its what i had.
12 oz beer-pick a beer, any beer;-), used blue moon, a summer brew, next time, probably killian's; guinness is great too
Onion
Carrots,
Celery
Shallot,
Cumin
Coriander,
Emeril's southwest essence
Chili powder
Garlic really should go in here, its getting added to mine

Basically, whatever you can reach in your pantry that smells good when you waft it over the pot.
Turn on crock pot and add water or broth in morning or evening until you're tired of eating this meal. Enjoy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

pinkcaddy7 said:


> Does anyone know of teas that can be cold brewed ? Years ago I remember buying some in the DC area -- they were fruit flavored and I would mix them to get different effects and serve over ice in summer. VERY tasty, but I can't find them anymore.


Have you ever done sun tea? Bigelow's had a raspberry tea especially for sun tea, but I believe that you can use any tea. You may have to experiment as to what ratio of water to tea to use,

If you haven't made it before, you use four to five small tea bags or one large bag to about a gallon or less of cold water. Put the tea and water in a gallon glass jug and set in the sun for about four hours, more or less.

There should be sun tea jars for sale now, but you can use any kind of covered glass jar.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

TammyK said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody. I'm late because I've beem knitting almost all day. I'm going to Chicago to see my daughter and family on Saturday. It's 2:45 AM and I'm still wode awale...
> ...


Sorry, didn't you know "wode awale" is Old English for "wide awake"? Quite often my hands do not type what my mind is thinking.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. How relaxing with knitting in hand. What could be better? Enjoy, Sarah


----------



## Pamieanne (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, Late to join the tea party but I'll be enjoying a cuppa soon - Yorkshire. Water must be boiling of course and let it brew before pouring (not stew though that's not good). I add milk and no sugar. Earl Grey is lovely in the afternoon. I find all Twinings teas are good and PG Tips is good too. Just starting a cotton top which I know will take me a while so will do smaller projects in between. Great outfits at Ascot this week, pity it rained so much. Wimbledon next week so expect rain!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Leonne...try typing in just britishfooddepot. Notice the httb rather than http.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's afternoon tea time on Saturday here in Surrey. The grandchildren have gone home and all is peace and quiet. Grandson had me walking round the town this morning taking photos of red post boxes to see if they have ER and GR on. He's doing a project at school. After lunch we bought tiles for our new bathroom. Must getting on with some knitting - I've a teddy to finish for Penguin's new grandson, socks for me and I've got to get ready to go and stay with Penguin on Tuesday. I don't drink tea so I've had a nice strong black coffee with no sugar and a hot cross bun. Have a good week-end everyone. PurpleV


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost high noon here in northwest ohio. have been knitting round dishrags - someone shared a pattern last week - what fun. i found two more patterns i had - these have a picot edge. i'm on the fourth repeat on one - have frogged it twice - so laid it down for a while. must start getting ready for an outdoor wedding this afternoon - hope the rain holds off until the reception.

really enjoy the tea party and hearing from everyone.

and as an aside - i never see any knitting questions on this tea party forum - but i am going to take the plunge and ask if there is an easy way to knit four togtbl and just knit four tog. i did it but it was a struggle. it is a new knitting pattern which i am turning into a dishrag - eight row repeat - i really like what the knit four tog does - it is just difficult - at least for me.

i am mainly a coffee drinker - usually just in the morning - but if i drink tea i really like eary grey with no cream or sugar.

sam


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Good morning from the Smokies. I'm glad I got out this morning early and walked 'cause it is heating up and we are now under a severe thunderstorm watch. I went to the library and then to the P.O. to mail my caps off to Halos of Hope. Now I'm going to spend some time this afternoon catching up on a sock I've been trying to finish. I have made the Pizza Soup in a crockpot with garbonza beans ans it is great. I drink my green tea with a little honey and lemon. I recently tried the white tea and love the delicate flavor with a little sweetner.
Scotslass, I saw where your Mum sends you Tetley tea from Scotland. Is it different than the Tetley tea we have here? I think I'll close for now. That ham sandwich sounds like a good idea for lunch.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Celestial Seasonings makes a great herbal tea called Roastaroma. It is delicious and a nice change from standard teas.


----------



## grandmazn (May 31, 2011)

Good morning--it's almost 11:00 here in the central midwest. Just finished 2 cuppa coffee. I'm working on a baby cuddle sack--first time knitting in the round and loving it. I have a zillion straight needles and circs,as well as I make my own wooden circs in all sizes. Decided I would treat myself with some gift money I have--and recently bought the Denise Interchangeables. Have to say I am loving them so much!! For under 50.00 I got sizes 5-15-two extenders,and 6 cords 5,9,12,14,16 and 19". I can do almost anything with them. Don't do socks,so size 5 is usually as small as I go. Dave,the cherry biscuits sound wonderful--off to make them! I love the weekend knit and tea. Wonderful day to everyone
Donna


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

judyspencer said:


> Celestial Seasonings makes a great herbal tea called Roastaroma. It is delicious and a nice change from standard teas.


Speaking of Celestial Seasonings teas, I bought a sampler box of their herbal teas in fruit flavors. Really like them. I'll have to try the Roastaroma.

I've been crocheting a baby afghan for the past week. I love the looks of it, but it seems I can't watch movies or TV without miscounting. (My husband keeps reminding me that I can't do two things at once.) So I've ripped out 2 or 3 rows at a time more than once. It's for my 3rd great grand due in December and I want it to be perfect. I have a whole assortment of things I've made so far and will post a picture before sending the box.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I have a package of dried cherries. Think I could use them in your Cherry Biscuits?


Siouxann asked that very question earlier and suggested reconstituting them with vodka, I reckon that's a good idea and will pick up some dried cherries this week, I have some other ideas if it works out. I have to visit a _Palace of Hell_, although I try to avoid the dreadful soulless places as much as possible.

Glace cherries are used a lot in Europe, particularly in cakes, I always have half a pound in the cupboard because they keep for ages. Are they not so commonplace in America? Some of the best are produced in Provence, so a French deli might stock them if you have one near you.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - you have to explain "Palace of Hell".

sam


FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have a package of dried cherries. Think I could use them in your Cherry Biscuits?
> ...


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone-its just past noon on Saturday. I'm surrounded by empty boxes and rolls of bubble wrap and here I sit on the computer. Bad me. Right now I'm living in organized chaos, but can't wait til I'm back in my own house. Once there I'm making Royal Ascots and going to get reaquainted with my neighbors. Thanks for the recipe Dave. We don't have Royal Ascot in Richmond but there is a race track outside the city and Davey Jones of the Monkees fame attends. I'm a believer......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning from Chicago.....I got through all of the postings before noon! I had to take time out to copy & save the recipes. The meat muffins sound like a good idea to make and freeze. I'm leaving my husband alone for a few days and these sound like a good idea for some of his meals. He does know how to use the microwave.
My favorite tea is jasmine. Mint is also high on the list. I have to steer clear of caffeine. I LOVE the smell of coffee, and even the decaf has too much caffeine. I have to "make do" with coffee ice cream. (the sacrifices we make.)
I am attempting to make a lacey stole; my first. I am trying the pattern with larger needles to see if I can figure it out. Almost every row is different and full of different stitches. I have beautiful yarn for it but am leery of ruining it. It seems so easy to make a mistake. The thought of frogging scares me too...not sure I can figure that our either. this project may be done in about 6 years at this rate!
What special plans do folks have for Father's Day? Both of our kids are grown and gone, so it's just the 2 of us.
Happy father's Day to all....
Carol (IL)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DorisT said:


> judyspencer said:
> 
> 
> > Celestial Seasonings makes a great herbal tea called Roastaroma. It is delicious and a nice change from standard teas.
> ...


men cannot do two things at once; women cannot do less! It makes them feel lazy, I thuink.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I mentioned that I thought breakfast in bed would be nice and a sleeping bag on the kitchen floor was suggested. _The Lad_ was joking - I think!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have a package of dried cherries. Think I could use them in your Cherry Biscuits?
> ...


I saw SiouxAnn's note and your reply after I had posted my question. Yes, we can buy glace fruits, but they're usually more common around Thanksgiving and Christmas because they're used in fruitcakes. I think I have a baggie of mixed glace fruits in the freezer that I should use up. I doubt there is a French deli around - at least, never heard of one, but we have lots of gourmet food stores.

I may rehydrate my dried cherries in orange juice for the biscuits. I like sprinkling them in the dried state on a green salad with sliced almonds. Either those or dried cranberries. Do you get the latter in England?

BTW, I picked up 3 of Michael Palin's travel DVDs at the library yesterday and will watch at least one later on today. One of them is titled, "Great Railway Journeys." I also have the "Around the World......" ones. Looking forward to seeing parts of the world we haven't been to.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I mentioned that I thought breakfast in bed would be nice and was a sleeping bag on the kitchen floor was suggested. _The Lad_ was joking - I think!
> 
> Dave


That sounds like the response I received from my daughter who lives in Alaska. When I asked her if she ever planned to move back to the Lower 48 so she could be closer and able to take care of me in my old age, she asked," Don't they have assisted living places in Virginia?" I still don't know if she was serious or kidding.

I'm sure, Dave, that with your example, The Lad must know how to cook. Put him to work! And have a Happy Father's Day on Sunday!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sam, _Palace of Hell_ is the way I refer to supermarkets. I can't stand the ghastly soulless places where everything has been standardised and over-packed in over-priced packages which bear no relationship to production, merely to how much the accountants believe the market will bear. They are the purveyors of ready meals that are as tasteless as the worst airline fodder.

These monstrous mega-businesses are the enemy of the high street, they wage systematic war on small businesses to kill off the competition. They drove most of the independent bakers into bankruptcy by selling bread cheaper than they could buy flour, having killed off the opposition they hiked up prices to exploit their monopoly. They've done the same to fishmongers, fruiterers, butchers and every other trader throughout England. Supermarkets are bad news for a town, their only interest is profit at the expense of quality and choice, they dictate what we buy and destroy the concept of market prices.

Their current target is small corner-shops. They open mini palaces of hell in petrol stations that are open from 6am till midnight. Wave goodbye to the friendly newsagent, cake-shop and cornershop, the mono-brand has just taken over!

I'm not their greatest fan!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> MJS: If you don't take milk in your tea, one of the white teas would probably suit you. They're called white, because they include the flowers, the infusion is actually a very bright amber with a light delicate flavour. I generally add only a quarter of a teaspoon of sugar to it to bring out the flavour and sometimes a twist of lemon or orange rind. The antioxidant content is higher than that of green tea, which is good news if you are health conscious.


Thanks very much for the suggestion but I simply despise the stuff. Also green. And herb crap. And I don't like Earl Gray, which defines tea for many. I go for black, darjeeling, assam, and nilgiri (which I first got at Whitfords, which I don't think I'm remembering correctly but some place that starts with W, in Manchester). Teeth infections caused by an incompetent dentist led to loss of sensation, so I'm not reliable in distinguishing between teas, but recently did have a wonderful darjeeling with about three names including, I think, sam.

I didn't remember it, but my neighbors say I introduced them to tea, and now that is what we have with dessert, usually provided by me, and usually involving whipped cream, for our OCCASIONS. And both boys, now grown, are also tea drinkers. Tea pots were graduation gifts from me along with cosies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Hey, Fireball Dave, does those cherry biscuits freeze well? I'd like to have some for later. Maybe, I could freeze the dough and then knead and bake them later?


The dough keeps in the refrigerator for a couple of days if you wrap it closely in a polythene bag. Knead it first, roll it out as required. I've never frozen it, but I should think it would work.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> IWhat special plans do folks have for Father's Day? Both of our kids are grown and gone, so it's just the 2 of us.
> Happy father's Day to all....
> Carol (IL)


Well, Carol, my husband usually makes breakfast, but I guess tomorrow it will be my job. For dinner, I have a couple of Cornish hens in the freezer, but I'll have to let him cook them. We have a rotisserie on our outdoor grille and so far he's the only one who cooks on it after I get the roasts or chickens ready and on the spit. For veggies, I have an acorn squash that I can split and cook in the microwave. Our son brought us 3 good size zucchinis from his garden so I may either stuff one or just roast it plain with olive oil dribbled on it. Haven't decided on dessert yet, but I have a box of German chocolate cake mix that I could fix. I used to make the cake and frosting from scratch, but I'm getting lazy! Does that sound like a respectable Father's Day dinner?

I was thinking of asking him to drive me a few miles out of town to a yarn shop that I heard about, but I guess I'll save that for another Sunday. :lol: :lol:

Oh, almost forgot, our daughter sent her father two pounds of coffee beans. One is peanut butter and the other is peanut butter cup. He loves peanut butter and has it every morning on his toast. Ever hear of PB coffee?


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell fireball Dave; Have enjoyed your ramblings. Here in Wi, USA, it is 80 degrees and I am stuck inside getting my house straighten out enough so that when my son and 2 grandson's come tomorrow evening, there will be room in the other downstairs rooms to move all the bedroom furniture into them. I"m in the process of having all but 2 rooms painted. The living room, dinning roon, kitchen and small donstairs hallway are finished. One upstairs bedroom is started and the hallway and stairway still need to be done and the back entry way. I also need to wash clothes today or I will soon be running aroung in my nude. Not a good idea with a male painter here. Enjoy the rest of the week end. Haven't taken time out to have anything to drink, but will get a bottle of water out of the frig now. Norita


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell fireball Dave; Have enjoyed your ramblings. Here in Wi, USA, it is 80 degrees and I am stuck inside getting my house straighten out enough so that when my son and 2 grandson's come tomorrow evening, there will be room in the other downstairs rooms to move all the bedroom furniture into them. I"m in the process of having all but 2 rooms painted. The living room, dinning roon, kitchen and small downstairs hallway are finished. One upstairs bedroom is started and the hallway and stairway still need to be done and the back entry way. I also need to wash clothes today or I will soon be running aroung in my nude. Not a good idea with a male painter here. Enjoy the rest of the week end. Haven't taken time out to have anything to drink, but will get a bottle of water out of the frig now. Norita


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Just finished toot-a-ling around on Ravelry researching Moebius scarves, to videos and came across a stitch called Like Lace. You might like to try it for your scarf - that's my next project - I'm responding to cmaliza (see next post) regarding gorgeous yarn -


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good morning from Chicago.....I got through all of the postings before noon! I had to take time out to copy & save the recipes. The meat muffins sound like a good idea to make and freeze. I'm leaving my husband alone for a few days and these sound like a good idea for some of his meals. He does know how to use the microwave.
> My favorite tea is jasmine. Mint is also high on the list. I have to steer clear of caffeine. I LOVE the smell of coffee, and even the decaf has too much caffeine. I have to "make do" with coffee ice cream. (the sacrifices we make.)
> I am attempting to make a lacey stole; my first. I am trying the pattern with larger needles to see if I can figure it out. Almost every row is different and full of different stitches. I have beautiful yarn for it but am leery of ruining it. It seems so easy to make a mistake. The thought of frogging scares me too...not sure I can figure that our either. this project may be done in about 6 years at this rate!
> What special plans do folks have for Father's Day? Both of our kids are grown and gone, so it's just the 2 of us.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

BTW - good morning from overcast southern california. Another day of June Gloom. Sun will come out at about 3 p.m. Just finished 1st cuppa coffee. Finishing a scarf for my special friend for him to wear at the Strawberry Festival over Labor Day weekend. Festival takes place in Yosemite and it gets really cold once the sun goes down and the evening show begins. I'll post pix if I can figure it out. Then on to other projects.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT,
Your planned dinner sounds great.....haven't cooked cornish hens in a long while. I like the idea. PB coffee...not so much!
A Sunday drive sounds nice.....so if it "happens" to pass a cute little yarn shop, why not stop?
Enjoy the day!
Carol (IL)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

It will be over 100 degrees here in the Valley of the Sun...right now windows all open and a gentle breeze is waffling through the chime on the front porch...
Sipping iced coffee...mmmm cream and sweetener ...
with peanut butter on toasted english muffin...topped off with a pink grapefruit from our or neighbors tree lol.
Just a sprinkle of salt on yummie grapefruit.
Reading all the post from "Dave's weekend Tea Party" and thinking what all I can get into for the day....
Knitting or crocheting of course lol.
HAPPY FATHERS DAY DAVE...and all you Fathers out there...Have an AWESOME day...you deserve it!..
Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, everyone. Just got caught up on the Tea Party. Got woke up by a Jehovah's Witness this AM. She seemed to be a nice lady but couldn't understand that I wasn't interested. To each their own. All the receipts sound good. I can't get gin past my nose since I got over served when I was much younger. Dave could you substitute vodka? Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Hi, everyone. Just got caught up on the Tea Party. Got woke up by a Jehovah's Witness this AM. She seemed to be a nice lady but couldn't understand that I wasn't interested. To each their own. All the receipts sound good. I can't get gin past my nose since I got over served when I was much younger. Dave could you substitute vodka? Have a good weekend everyone.


Vodka would work, I posted the 'official' cocktail mix because it was topical, you might find you need to adjust the quantity of lime juice though.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsB, have you tried the jasmen flavored green tea. they serve it in our local chinese restaurant. i love that hot with a tat of sweetner. its so mild, i am having trouble finding it though. someone told me to try Kroger. i do like hot tea with honey also. that is my cure all for a sore throat also. :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I am at the end of the workday here in MN so time to kick back, enjoy a glass of iced tea, watch a baseball game and knit! I am working on a baby sweater and even though I counted 3 times (!!!) I still ended up with 10 stitches too many in the body. I found this out after working the main body and one side so I just decreased 10 stitches evenly for the back section - should work out ok. The baby is leaving for New Zealand in a few weeks so I need to get it done! Taco salad and fruit for supper - yum!


I assume there are increases worked into the body. Are you remembering to work the corresponding decreases? Use markers, they help a lot!


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, Dave! Our younger son from Greenville, SC, is visiting us this weekend and we three just returned from a delicious dinner at Legal Seafoods restaurant in Crystal City, not too far from the Pentagon. My husband had his favorite, steamed clams, son had fried clams, and I had the crab cake combo with broiled scallops, grilled shrimp and a crab cake made with lump crabmeat. Ummm, ummm! We also had a bottle of French Reisling with it. We usually drink German Riesling with our holiday turkey dinners, but the French with the seafood was delicious. Saving an ice cream dessert for a little later on. My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?
> ...


We are big on seafood here in south Louisiana. We could eat that every day of week. We just finished with crawfish season. Now it is crab and shrimp. Here beer seems to be the favorite. Not for me, I am more a fan of wine and frozen margarita's. I know we are having family over for father's day. But bar-b-que will porbably be the food of choice.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning?Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST, 10am Saturday in New Zealand and Tea Time in Friday Afternoon in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley circles the globe.
> 
> ...


I love horse racing. I love horses. When we lived in Queens, Ny, Belmont & Aqueduct Raceways were only a stone's throw from home & we were there often. Belmont is as beautiful as you see when they televise the Belmont Stakes, the last leg of the Triple Crown. Turf racing & steeplechase are my favorites.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Maw said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Never liked crawfish too much, but, lobster, shrimp, scallops & crab YUMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYY!! Missed getting fresh seafood when we lived out west but, now that we are back on the east coast, fresh is so readily available & I love it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.

as i said - i got the k4tog's done - but it took several tries each time.

sam


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Putting the pieces together has always put me off trying that kind of afghan. If I ever do attempt one I may first see if there is someone I can hire to do the assemblying.



Jacklyn said:


> It's 15:25 here in Crestline CA. Just finishing up an afgan made from forty squares, all crocheted. (Is there sure a word?) Will never do another pieced afgan again. When I'm done, I want the piece to be done. Your drink sounded delicious, will have to try it....


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I like hot tea but the only for me to drink it is with lemon. It could also be called a hot toddy. I have known some people to put wiskey in it. (Not me) Good luck with finding the right tea. I still drink more coffee than tea. About 10 years ago it was just the opposite. Things change all the time. I am now working on scrubbies to match all the dish cloths I have made. Used up rest of yarn and not much waste that way. Happy Father's Day to all Hubbies!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.
> 
> as i said - i got the k4tog's done - but it took several tries each time.
> 
> sam


I don't think I've ever had to knit four together, I can imagine it's tricky and takes a bit of practice. I'd probably do it in stages, I have enough trouble with three-into-one.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Putting the pieces together has always put me off trying that kind of afghan. If I ever do attempt one I may first see if there is someone I can hire to do the assemblying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I belong to a 1500-member group that makes afghans for wounded troops in various hospitals. We design and crochet together afghans made up of 49 6x9 rectangles each that the volunteers knit and crochet, then mail in to two collectors. After designing on a table, we pin the rectangles together in sets of 7 columns. When we assemble them, we first crochet the columns together, then we crochet across the 7 columns. (Can you get the picture?) It really goes together quite fast. After all the rectangles are crocheted together, we single crochet around the whole thing. Some women can complete the whole assembly in 3 hours, believe it or not. I think the average is 6 hours. Not bad for a twin-bed size blanket. BTW, it takes me a lot longer than 6 hours!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree! Those small strawberries are way tastier than the mammoth ones that are now sold. And what's up with the onions being so large. I prefer the smaller ones with less waste.



MrsB said:


> Strawberries work well, too. Although, by the look of the humongous strawberries we've seen lately, I think they are quick ripened in a nuclear power plant! And they taste bland and unripened. I wish greedy produce folks would stop trying to force grow fruits.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.
> ...


I think k or p 3 tog would be my limit, also.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maelinde I was reading these and thinking I wonder if anyone has a soup for a slowcooker (a crockpot!?. Next Saturday my extended family are coming for lunch and I will out until just before they arrive. I had decided on a soup in the slowcooker but had no idea what to do- looks like I know now.
> 
> Here's another gem - Pizza Soup that is prepared in a crock pot


I don't know if this will work. It's taco coup that is very flexible. I don't bother looking for tomatoes with peppers. I just use more cans of green chilis. I use ground turkey and some kind of fresh sausage, usually. I just dump cans of beans and corn in until the pot is full.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KiSu719 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone. Just got caught up on the Tea Party. Got woke up by a Jehovah's Witness this AM. She seemed to be a nice lady but couldn't understand that I wasn't interested. To each their own. All the receipts sound good. I can't get gin past my nose since I got over served when I was much younger. Dave could you substitute vodka? Have a good weekend everyone.
> ...


They do have raspberry, cherry,lemon, lime,peach, blackberry,and tons more of flavored vodkas. They even have a whipped chocolate and I would like to try that but don't want to buy until I've tried it. They don't have the sample bottles of it yet.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Took a friend to lunch on the Columbia River, by the Pdx airport. It was wonderful! The temp today is about 80º and the sun was out (got a bit of a sunburn). Enjoyed watching all the traffic rushing across the Oregon/Washington bridge and knowing that we were relaxing far away from the maddening crowds. Knitting by the river is nice and my new favorite place to knit and relax. Except for some bold seagulls after bread castoffs it was very pleasant. Glad I took pics.


Looks lovely in Portland, one of my favorite cities. Isn't it Rose festival time?
Ellie


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Try a crochet hook to help get it through easier. I don't crochet but I have hooks for picking up stitches and tasks like this.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I agree! Those small strawberries are way tastier than the mammoth ones that are now sold. And what's up with the onions being so large. I prefer the smaller ones with less waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think it has something to do with the "bigger is better" mentality that seems to surround everything we see, eat and hear these days? We have super-sized everything, including our waists.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pinkcaddy7 said:


> Jessica Jean - on the afghan, do you HAVE to use so many colors or can it be scaled down to 3 as in red, white and blue? Also, what is the skill level? Thanks -- and it is gorgeous.


There are *no* knitting police to enforce the colours an individual knitter uses. A pattern is a guideline, nothing more. The pictures I included are _that_ person's choices. You can use as many or as few colours as _you_ want. You can use the hook/needle size of _your_ choice, the one that makes the texture/feel of the fabric that pleases *you*.

*Skills necessary:* single crochet, double crochet, ability to cut yarn at end of row leaving a fringe-length tail, ability to _remember_ to leave a fringe-length tail at the start of each row.

Error I've made: measure the length for the start of the row ... and cut it as though it were the end of the row!

Before I ever saw the pattern online, I had bought two small scatter-rug sized samples of it from a church bazaar. Before that, I'd seen it as a very organized progression of just a few neutral colours in a blanket on my stepmother's guestroom bed.

The rugs are a very dense fabric that it would be hard for me to duplicate today. It requires a smaller than usual hook and a lot of strength in the wrist/thumb.

The blanket was way too loosely worked to suit me.

Mine is somewhere between them. I'm using a 5.5mm hook and (mostly) worsted weight yarns.

Once I had the small ones home, I puzzled out the pattern. Then I described it as best I could on the Crochet Partners group (a Yahoo group). It was someone _there_ who sent me the link to the pattern.

Because my stash is immense and because I have several boxes (think: office sized box of Xerox printer/photocopier paper) of partial balls of yarn, my blanket is one of many colours and they aren't even all the same 'weight'. It doesn't matter, as long as several consecutive rows aren't all in the wimpier yarn.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Good evening, Dave! Our younger son from Greenville, SC, is visiting us this weekend and we three just returned from a delicious dinner at Legal Seafoods restaurant in Crystal City, not too far from the Pentagon. My husband had his favorite, steamed clams, son had fried clams, and I had the crab cake combo with broiled scallops, grilled shrimp and a crab cake made with lump crabmeat. Ummm, ummm! We also had a bottle of French Reisling with it. We usually drink German Riesling with our holiday turkey dinners, but the French with the seafood was delicious. Saving an ice cream dessert for a little later on. My side dish was something unusual (for me) - a cold salad of barley, cherries, and pistachio nuts. I HAVE to google for a recipe. It's called "farro." Seemed like a Middle Eastern dish, chewy and filling. Anyone ever heard of it?


Hi Doris,
Farro is actually an ancient European variety of wheat (according to the package I have in my pantry). It's used a lot in Italian cookery and is good either cold in a salad or hot in a pilaf, soup or stew. It can be used much the same as barley and takes as long to cook. I love all different varieties of grains and cooked quinoa the other night for the first time. It taste like a fine couscous, but according to what I read has the most complete protein of any grain. It is South American (grown in the Andes Mts.) in origin and is a staple in the diet of the poor in Bolivia. Unfortunately it has become trendy and is being priced higher and out of reach of the S. Amer. peasants who depend on it. That's probably more about grains than anyone was interested in knowing, but food and drink are second to knitting in my arcane passions. Besides, they tell us these complex carbs are good for us and we all have to stay healthy so our stashes don't outlive us. Take care.
Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The English strawberries this year are perticularly large and juicy due to the combination of weather we've been having, doubtless I'll be eating mine under an umbrella at Wimbledon next week!

I took a stroll through my favourite little woods for blackberrying last week and was pleased to see it looks like a bumber crop this year from the number of flowers. _Blackberry and Apple Jam_ is one of my favourites and I love _Bramble Jelly_, particularly with duck.

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

M81 said:


> Jessica-jean how long did it take you to make that beautiful afgan pattern? I know you will enjoy it every day. I also do one round of slip stitch and sc around all my afghans and baby blankets. You are such an amtitious lady........Mary in Wisconsin


It's not a slow pattern, but I had left it sitting while shuttling back and forth to Syria twice since beginning it. That's why it took me over a year. If I did nothing _but_ it, I'm guessing it wouldn't take more than a month or two. (Mine fits a queen-sized bed; not tiny.) Since I need to have a slew of small balls of yarn at hand, it's not a great carry-along project, though it did travel in the car a few times since I put it in my mind to finish it.

The most difficult part for me is the slip stitching along the side that is the beginning of each row. Since each row begins with a slip knot, I found myself picking that knot until it was loose enough to allow my hook to pass. Then, after almost two feet of the side done, my husband and I both decided it was not as elastic as it needed to be. So, I ripped back and worked one slip stitch in each row's end and a chain between. It may ruffle a bit, but it's at least as elastic as the main blanket.

Still one side to go. Undecided as to working a round of sc or not.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


Not a Brit, Aussie or New Zealander, BUT ... I order my teas from Adiago.com. They are all well-described and reviewed, lots to choose from, AND they offer samplers so you can try them out. I'm lucky in that there is a brick and mortar close by, so I can go in and try them out, without having to commit. The samplers online aren't free, but worth it to try them out.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.
> 
> as i said - i got the k4tog's done - but it took several tries each time.
> 
> sam


Good for you! Glad you were able to work it out.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.
> ...


I just finished a pattern that called for p3tog!! Now that is difficult!!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

My favorite tea is called Evening in Missoula. I get it from the India Tea Company. Love it!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ... I've had a nice strong black coffee with no sugar and a hot cross bun.


When I read that, my first thought was: "But Easter is long gone!"

Quebec is a strange place sometimes. Most of the population will not attend church for anything except baptism, marriage, and funeral. (and most of the couples are NOT officially married) The common cuss words are all names of religious items. (chalice, host, tabernacle, etc.) Even after 41 years here, that still sends me laughing!

Yet a hot cross bun is not an option here, except around Easter time. They just aren't made any other time of year!

Yes, I could bake my own (and they'd surely be better), but then I'd eat even more of them, and that's not good. Or I could buy and freeze a bunch at Easter, but that's not a great option either. I've found that frozen whole wheat bread comes out of the freezer as soft as fresh, but other frozen baked goods don't fare as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your woods look so cool and inviting. But ... do have ticks in your woods? They are miserable things to get out if they get imbedded in your skin and hair!! We were walking on a trail in Maryland once a long time ago when the kids were much younger. The two oldest ran ahead of us and then came running back. That's when I noticed their socks were covered with ticks. Needless to say, we removed as many as we could from their clothes and then raced home so we could strip them and get them in the shower. I shiver everytime I think of them.

And what are brambles? Blackberries?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And you have looked in the magazine (there is usually a page telling what the different items are and even where to buy them) to see if the yarn's name is listed? Years ago when I enjoyed counted-cross stitch I would purchase magazines that came from the UK. What lovely magazines they are and always included a small craft to cross-stitch. The UK magazine's quality was way above what is sold in the U.S. Cost more but well worth it.



FireballDave said:


> Does anybody else buy _Let's Get Crafting_ magazine? I sometimes pick it up in the newsagents because it has some nice little projects. It also comes with a yarn pack, a crochet hook and a pair of small plastic needles which are ideal for travelling. I'm still trying to get to grips with crochet, slowly!
> 
> The yarn isn't the best quality, but it does come in really bright vibrant 'pop' colours, does anybody know who actually sells these yarns? A few of the shades are so strong, I'd like to get a few balls for my stash. I've tried emailing the magazine, but never received an answer.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I've been making a blanket buddy toy that calls for p3tog in about 4 places and I had to change from metal needles to bamboo so I could do it. Even then, I had to try over and over again because I kept splitting the yarn when I tried to bring it through.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, late joining the party. Read all of the posts. All caught up. The receipts/recipes all sound wonderful. Can't wait to try the mini meat loaves. Mom says she thinks may want to try the Pizza Soup first. I suggested that I might create both and of course the meat loaves can go into the refrigerator for later. I haven't had meatloaf sandwich since I was a kid. Looking back, I could eat ketchup then, and not be violently ill.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Hi Doris,
> Farro is actually an ancient European variety of wheat (according to the package I have in my pantry). It's used a lot in Italian cookery and is good either cold in a salad or hot in a pilaf, soup or stew. It can be used much the same as barley and takes as long to cook. I love all different varieties of grains and cooked quinoa the other night for the first time. It taste like a fine couscous, but according to what I read has the most complete protein of any grain. It is South American (grown in the Andes Mts.) in origin and is a staple in the diet of the poor in Bolivia. Unfortunately it has become trendy and is being priced higher and out of reach of the S. Amer. peasants who depend on it. That's probably more about grains than anyone was interested in knowing, but food and drink are second to knitting in my arcane passions. Besides, they tell us these complex carbs are good for us and we all have to stay healthy so our stashes don't outlive us. Take care.
> Ellie


Thank you, Ellie, I've fixed couscous and quinoa, but not on a regular basis. And I really love barley in soups. But farro was a new one to me. Will have to look for it on the grocery store shelves.

Not to change the subject, but what are lobsters selling for these days? My daughter has her heart set on getting a lobster roll at Red's Eats when we're in Maine. I told her I thought $17 per roll is a little too much for me. So she said we could share!


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well spoken, Dave! I could not agree with you more. Here in USA the same thing has happened. I remember "visiting" with the butcher as our request was being seen to. I fought 3 yrs to keep my CroKnit Boutique open but sadly to say had to close it because of the "big super" selling cheap yard and people going for it. A dress shop where you were greeted and assistance was acutally given while trying on clothes! Oh well, this to will pass.


FireballDave said:


> Sam, _Palace of Hell_ is the way I refer to supermarkets. I can't stand the ghastly soulless places where everything has been standardised and over-packed in over-priced packages which bear no relationship to production, merely to how much the accountants believe the market will bear. They are the purveyors of ready meals that are as tasteless as the worst airline fodder.
> 
> These monstrous mega-businesses are the enemy of the high street, they wage systematic war on small businesses to kill off the competition. They drove most of the independent bakers into bankruptcy by selling bread cheaper than they could buy flour, having killed off the opposition they hiked up prices to exploit their monopoly. They've done the same to fishmongers, fruiterers, butchers and every other trader throughout England. Supermarkets are bad news for a town, their only interest is profit at the expense of quality and choice, they dictate what we buy and destroy the concept of market prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> Hi, everyone. Just got caught up on the Tea Party. Got woke up by a Jehovah's Witness this AM. She seemed to be a nice lady but couldn't understand that I wasn't interested. To each their own. All the receipts sound good. I can't get gin past my nose since I got over served when I was much younger. Dave could you substitute vodka? Have a good weekend everyone.


we had a neighbor once who told us to tell the Jehovah's that we were excommunicated from the church and they would leave us alone. She said that's what she told them. Must have worked because as long as she lived next door we were never visited by them. They stayed completely away from the neighborhood.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

silverlady41 said:


> A dress shop where you were greeted and assistance was acutally given while trying on clothes!
> 
> We used to have department stores in DC where you would go into the dress department and there were "no" dresses hanging on racks. The sales girl would ask what you were interested in and she would bring out one dress at a time until you saw one you wanted to try on. I never felt rich enough to shop that way, but my roommate did. I could have bought 5 dresses for what she paid for one! I certainly got tired of seeing her over and over in that one dress even though it was beautiful. BTW, all of those stores closed years ago.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Doris,
Believe it or not, I haven't bought any lobsters yet this year, but I think they're high. I've never been to Red's Eats. It is very famous, but has used it's fame to jack up it's price to a ridiculous extent. It is also supposedly so crowded that it backs up traffic on Rte. 1. My understanding is their lobster rolls have tons of melted butter poured over them, so they must be hot. The usual lobster roll is a mayonnaise based lobster salad on a hot dog roll with square ends. I'd go for the whole lobster at one of the many lobster pounds along the coast. The Trenton Bridge one near Acadia is supposed to be exceptionally good and you'll be going right by there. I bet they do lobster rolls too if that's what your daughter's got her taste buds set on. I've never had anything but excellent lobster here because it's so fresh. But since you brought it up and after reading about all the great food and drinks on this weekend's tea party I may have to go to the Fishermen's Coop. and get some. They pull the crates out of the ocean and you just point to the ones you want. 

Oh my, it's taken me most of the day to get through these posts. And I'm lusting after one of Dave's Ascot Blushes and it isn't even 5 o'clock here yet. By the way, your Father's Day dinner sounds terrific.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, your woods look so cool and inviting. But ... do have ticks in your woods? They are miserable things to get out if they get imbedded in your skin and hair!! We were walking on a trail in Maryland once a long time ago when the kids were much younger. The two oldest ran ahead of us and then came running back. That's when I noticed their socks were covered with ticks. Needless to say, we removed as many as we could from their clothes and then raced home so we could strip them and get them in the shower. I shiver everytime I think of them.
> 
> And what are brambles? Blackberries?


No ticks in these woods. They are very dense and shady, with ferns and nettles over 6ft tall and there are patches of borage, wild rocket and wild oyster mushrooms grow on some of the trees at the right time of year, it's a great little larder.

In the tree-lined streets near where I live, they very thoughtfully planted Rowan and Crab Apple trees, which I also pick. Entertainingly the best Elderberries near where I live grow at the back of one of the _Palaces of Hell_ I asked the manager if I he minded me picking a couple of bags last year, adding I'd buy the sugar from his shop. He told me to go right ahead because nobody in the store woud know what to do with them! Very few people bother to collect wild foods these days, such a pity because they're missing out on real flavours.

Brambles are blackberries. In the South of England, the word is frequently used to differentiate small wild blackberry varieties, from the larger cultivars. They have a sharp intense flavour and the juice extract makes excellent jelly which goes well with duck, but also lamb and hoggett. The big cultivated blackberries are used in pies and also in blackberry and apple jam.

Hope that clears up the confusion, some terms are regional.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Doris,
> Believe it or not, I haven't bought any lobsters yet this year, but I think they're high. I've never been to Red's Eats. It is very famous, but has used it's fame to jack up it's price to a ridiculous extent. It is also supposedly so crowded that it backs up traffic on Rte. 1. My understanding is their lobster rolls have tons of melted butter poured over them, so they must be hot. The usual lobster roll is a mayonnaise based lobster salad on a hot dog roll with square ends. I'd go for the whole lobster at one of the many lobster pounds along the coast. The Trenton Bridge one near Acadia is supposed to be exceptionally good and you'll be going right by there. I bet they do lobster rolls too if that's what your daughter's got her taste buds set on. I've never had anything but excellent lobster here because it's so fresh. But since you brought it up and after reading about all the great food and drinks on this weekend's tea party I may have to go to the Fishermen's Coop. and get some. They pull the crates out of the ocean and you just point to the ones you want.
> 
> Oh my, it's taken me most of the day to get through these posts. And I'm lusting after one of Dave's Ascot Blushes and it isn't even 5 o'clock here yet. By the way, your Father's Day dinner sounds terrific.
> ...


Thanks, Ellie, yes, I have the Trenton Bridge lobster pound on my list. My daughter was born in VA and, although we have spent many vacations in New England visiting relatives, etc., she had never heard of a lobster pound. She asked if it was anything like a dog pound. Thought you'd get a laugh out of that one.

The best buy we ever found on lobsters was at a hotel in NH along the waterfront. Their Wednesday night special was a twin 1 1/4 pound lobster dinner for $17. The waitress asked if we wanted to split a dinner. Are you kidding? At that price, we each ate two lobsters while the side dishes got cold!! We're going to try to find it again in Sep/Oct.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave,
Here in the southern US the big boxes are now trying to take over our little organic and health food stores. They are now stocking what is labled "Organic". Because they buy in bulk they can charge less. I still frequent my smaller shop because they take the time to actually read the lables and I know what I am getting has nothing hidden. I am hearing that here in the US the lable "Organic" is not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Dave,

I agree with your Palace of Hell designation. I have such fond memories of shopping with my mom when I was young. We'd go to the butcher and I's love seeing all the different cuts of meat available and shuffle my feet around in the sawdust on the floor. Then we'd go next door to the greengrocer and I'd marvel at all the different fruits and vegetables. I begged my mother to buy an eggplant (aubergine) because I couldn't believe there was a purple vegetable. And I adored green gage plums which I haven't had since. I even loved the fishmonger's. But of course, my favorite was the bakery. Sometimes I'd get sent there by myself to get a fresh loaf of rye bread. They would slice it and on the four block walk home, I'd eat at least a quarter of the still warm intoxicating smelling loaf. What great memories. The closest thing now is a trip to a farmer's market.

Ellie


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay Dave,

Another question. What's hoggett? And are those beautiful woods in London, if so, what part? Thanks.

Ellie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jeanie1942 said:


> :thumbup: sounds good! I've not seen that paticular Brand nor the Raspberry liquer here....any sugestion of another flavored liquer that would work well?


The raspberry I think is Chambord, in a gorgeous bottle. And fairly expensive.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Doris,
> Believe it or not, I haven't bought any lobsters yet this year, but I think they're high. I've never been to Red's Eats. It is very famous, but has used it's fame to jack up it's price to a ridiculous extent. It is also supposedly so crowded that it backs up traffic on Rte. 1. My understanding is their lobster rolls have tons of melted butter poured over them, so they must be hot. The usual lobster roll is a mayonnaise based lobster salad on a hot dog roll with square ends. Ellie


I forgot to mention that we (my husband and I) passed by Red's Eats once a couple of years ago. There's another little seafood shack across the street. We didn't plan on stopping at either one, but the traffic jam went all the way across the bridge and up, if I remember, a hill. My daughter forwarded a blurb to me about the lobster rolls. They're supposed to have the meat of a 1 1/4# lobster in each one, but $17 each is still too much.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have a package of dried cherries. Think I could use them in your Cherry Biscuits?
> ...


We are likely to have this kind of thing at Christmas, along with candied pineapple, etc. I suppose because it is expected that people will want the candied fruits for fruitcake.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Dave,
> 
> I agree with your Palace of Hell designation. I have such fond memories of shopping with my mom when I was young. We'd go to the butcher and I's love seeing all the different cuts of meat available and shuffle my feet around in the sawdust on the floor. Then we'd go next door to the greengrocer and I'd marvel at all the different fruits and vegetables. I begged my mother to buy an eggplant (aubergine) because I couldn't believe there was a purple vegetable. And I adored green gage plums which I haven't had since. I even loved the fishmonger's. But of course, my favorite was the bakery. Sometimes I'd get sent there by myself to get a fresh loaf of rye bread. They would slice it and on the four block walk home, I'd eat at least a quarter of the still warm intoxicating smelling loaf. What great memories. The closest thing now is a trip to a farmer's market.
> 
> Ellie


Ellie, have you ever been to the farmer's market in York, PA? One of the vendors makes horseradish while you wait. My husband loves horseradish especially with beef. Their meats are good and the produce is reasonable. It makes a nice ride into the country.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sam, _Palace of Hell_ is the way I refer to supermarkets. I can't stand the ghastly soulless places where everything has been standardised and over-packed in over-priced packages which bear no relationship to production, merely to how much the accountants believe the market will bear. They are the purveyors of ready meals that are as tasteless as the worst airline fodder.
> 
> These monstrous mega-businesses are the enemy of the high street, they wage systematic war on small businesses to kill off the competition. They drove most of the independent bakers into bankruptcy by selling bread cheaper than they could buy flour, having killed off the opposition they hiked up prices to exploit their monopoly. They've done the same to fishmongers, fruiterers, butchers and every other trader throughout England. Supermarkets are bad news for a town, their only interest is profit at the expense of quality and choice, they dictate what we buy and destroy the concept of market prices.
> 
> ...


We have a fairly new wonderful bakery in town and another that offers somewhat different good has recently opened. We also have a farmers' market on Wednesday, quite ancient I think, and a new growers' market on Friday afternoons. The requirement for the latter is that what is sold must be produced by the seller. They have artisan breads, meat from free-ranging creatures, and I buy eggs from organically-fed free-range chickens. on the other hand, this is quite a rural area since my town is about 6500.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

In a pattern which called for knit 4 together, the direction said to knit 2 together twice then knit those 2 st together. It was a lot easier that trying to knit 4 together. Hope this will woek for you. Norita


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

most here like ice tea with lemon flavor or peach. the sun has come out for a little while, heavy storms earlier. the daughters called and we made plans for a gathering tomorrow at the middle daughter's house. we do this each month and everyone carries food to share. there's usually 10+ depending on the oldest grandson's friends and another "extra daughter and her daughter".


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter - the knit four tog is the decreasing stitch - there are eight yo's in each pattern repeat - the two k4tog draws the peice up and the holes made by the yo's form a v. it really is quite pretty once it is done.
> ...


I wonder if you couldn't just slip 3, knit one, and then pass the three over individually?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i agree with mjs....that's how i do it, the result is the same.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Okay Dave,
> 
> Another question. What's hoggett? And are those beautiful woods in London, if so, what part? Thanks.
> 
> Ellie


Hogget is the meat from young sheep over one year old, under one year old it is classed as lamb. Still tender although it does have a firmer texture, hogget has a deeper and fuller flavour.

Those particular woods are in South East London, but they are typical of little patches of green throughout the suburbs laid out in the period between the wars.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, Jessica-Jean, my mother made that pattern! She is gone now, & my sister gave it to her dog to chew up. So I am delighted to see the picture of your afghan! Thank you!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Okay, the tea instruction has been quite helpful. I probably have 50 different blends of tea in my cupboard here in Kansas City, Missouri, USA. But seldom explore them!

What is Pimms?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Wow, late joining the party. Read all of the posts. All caught up. The receipts/recipes all sound wonderful. Can't wait to try the mini meat loaves. Mom says she thinks may want to try the Pizza Soup first. I suggested that I might create both and of course the meat loaves can go into the refrigerator for later. I haven't had meatloaf sandwich since I was a kid. Looking back, I could eat ketchup then, and not be violently ill.


DH makes a most wonderful meat loaf out of ground turkey & no one ever knows it's not beef. We haven't eaten red meat on a regular basis since his 1st heart attack in 1995. I gave it up altogether preferring chicken, pork & sea food. The meat loaf is nothing special....he does it all with the same ingredients as you would make a ground beef or mixed meat, meat loaf. It's less heavy, way less greasy & so much easier to digest. I LOVE it cold on a sandwich with ketchup or marinara sauce. MMMMMMMM....think I will go defrost the package of ground turkey sitting in the freezer. lol.


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody, it is a beautiful sunny day here in Michigan. I finally finished reading everyones posts. Got some yummy recipes to try. I am making a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting to fathers day for my hubby tomorrow along with Steak and fried red potatoes with onions and green peppers. Yummy! I am making knittied dish scurbbies with cotton and tulle held together the tulle is really hard on your hands though at least they are nice and small and quick to make. I am also trying to get my sweetie to fix my dishwasher. Washing dishes by hand for a family of 8 is no fun!

Yesterday I picked a whole bunch of strawberries from my garden and boy are the delish!! Much better than the ones you can buy. I put most of them in the freezer for future use but my kids enjoyed the rest. Should have more to pick in a few days. I am also waiting patiently (not) for garden fresh tomatoes yummy with a little salt! Ejoy the rest of the weekend and Happy Father's day to all daddies out there!
JoAnn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Dave,
> 
> I agree with your Palace of Hell designation. I have such fond memories of shopping with my mom when I was young. We'd go to the butcher and I's love seeing all the different cuts of meat available and shuffle my feet around in the sawdust on the floor. Then we'd go next door to the greengrocer and I'd marvel at all the different fruits and vegetables. I begged my mother to buy an eggplant (aubergine) because I couldn't believe there was a purple vegetable. And I adored green gage plums which I haven't had since. I even loved the fishmonger's. But of course, my favorite was the bakery. Sometimes I'd get sent there by myself to get a fresh loaf of rye bread. They would slice it and on the four block walk home, I'd eat at least a quarter of the still warm intoxicating smelling loaf. What great memories. The closest thing now is a trip to a farmer's market.
> 
> Ellie


In the little urban village where I live, we still have one proper butcher, a struggling deli which I go to at least once a week, two bakeries and a florist, but the high street has been ravaged by the presence of two monsters, it's very sad.

The doorstep milk delivery is also struggling, two dairies used to deliver, now there is only one. The supermarkets with their plastic cartons and cheap plastic cheese and battery eggs have done their worst. I stick with my milkman, I think it's worth paying a bit more to know I don't have to go out in bad weather, he delivers milk, cream, eggs, butter, cheese and fruit juices, I can make a meal out of those!

However there is a ray of hope, a proper old-fashioned sweetshop opened a couple of months ago. With jars of sweets and all the childhood favourites, it's great, I do hope it's a success. I bought a quarter of _Army and Navy_ the other day, as well as some other delights.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Jeanie1942 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbup: sounds good! I've not seen that paticular Brand nor the Raspberry liquer here....any sugestion of another flavored liquer that would work well?
> ...


ooooooo! Chambord is great stuff! It is terrific over ice cream and fresh fruit. A very delicious dessert that is easy and elegant. It doesn't take a lot.....just s few drops. A bottle does last a long time. And it is a cute round bottle.
Carol (IL)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave,

I don't think I've ever eaten a cultivated blackberry. When I had my large size garden, I grew lots of berries but not blackberries. There were so many out in the country side we just walked down our road and picked buckets of them. 

Some of my earliest memories are of going berry picking with my Grandpa and Grandma When we got home I always got a big bowl of blackberries and cream.Yum! But I did find a close relative of the blackberry that I think is the best Berry. It's called a dewberry and grows on a thorny vine. Did you ever taste one? To me it has a richer and more complex flavor and to compare the two is like comparing a fine wine with an even finer wine.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


We used to have two butchers, but now only one. I'm not a big meat eater, so have not patronized it. But we have a deli., and there is a good one at the farmers market who comes from a nearby larger city. We have no home delivery but this summer I have heard, though not seen, an ice cream truck. I hope they can survive.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

well, i do use red meat in my meatloaf but i do use the 'big recipe, small meatloaf, keep 'em in the freezer' thing. i make mine about the size of a small grapefruit...this makes 1 dinner (from the end cuts) and 2 sandwiches (from the center cuts) just the right size for a 'hamburger bun' sized roll that i also make. i like the size as they fit in sandwich bags. There's no point in making them 1 meal size, i like the 'leftovers' too much and would just thaw another out tomorrow!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Doris,
> ...


Farro is known as SPELT here in America


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to try circular knitting again but the yarn gets twisted and the plastic "wires" keep coiling. Any suggestions? Also, since my 1st grandchild is due in Sept. would like to make the cuddler. Where can I get a pattern for it? Any answers gratefully appreciated


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

The raspberry I think is Chambord, in a gorgeous bottle. And fairly expensive.[/quote]

Chambord is a red raspberry liqueur, I think the black raspberry one called for in Dave's drink is Cassis.
Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Jeanie1942 said:
> ...


_Chambord_ is indeed the correct liqueur for the Ascot cocktail, but _Creme de Framboise_ which is a red raspberry liqueur by Bols works too, the colour is lighter and it is slightly sweeter. Bols liqueur is marvellous mixed with champagne to make a _Kir Imperieux_.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I had written earlier about making sun tea. Any glass jar with a lid will work. I like peppermint tea for sun tea actually and have masses of pineapple mint growing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Roastaroma--haven't thought about that one for a long time but it used to be on the favorite list. Got caught up in drinking an organic green tea and dropped the herbal.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

aljellie said:


> The raspberry I think is Chambord, in a gorgeous bottle. And fairly expensive.


Chambord is a red raspberry liqueur, I think the black raspberry one called for in Dave's drink is Cassis.
Ellie[/quote]

I think chambord is black raspberry, and franboise, which I can't get here, is red.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

deemail said:


> well, i do use red meat in my meatloaf but i do use the 'big recipe, small meatloaf, keep 'em in the freezer' thing. i make mine about the size of a small grapefruit...this makes 1 dinner (from the end cuts) and 2 sandwiches (from the center cuts) just the right size for a 'hamburger bun' sized roll that i also make. i like the size as they fit in sandwich bags. There's no point in making them 1 meal size, i like the 'leftovers' too much and would just thaw another out tomorrow!


Deemail...meatloaf around here doesn't survive more than a couple of days lol. It would never make it to the freezer because I would just have to defrost it immediately.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the tea party. Thanks Dave! Hot and humid here in Michigan today. Am just catching up with all the info on the "party-line". Finished socks this morning and have started another prayer shawl. Taking hubbie out for breakfast Sunday morning , then church. Took him to his favorite bbq rib joint yesterday and tomorrow (Father's Day) he gets to buy his chain saw. Just us 2 now... and life is good. Keep dinking tea and knitting!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > The raspberry I think is Chambord, in a gorgeous bottle. And fairly expensive.
> ...


I think chambord is black raspberry, and franboise, which I can't get here, is red.[/quote]

_Creme de Cassis_ is blackcurrant based and comes from the Burgundy region of France.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I think chambord is black raspberry, and franboise, which I can't get here, is red.[/quote]

If the Chambord is black raspberry, then the Cassis must be a blackberry liqueur. And if Chambord is the right one for the Ascot Blush, I have some and can make it. Yeah!
Ellie


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Doris,
I have been to the York Farmer's Market and agree it's wonderful. I've never had the fresh horseradish, but I'm with your husband and love horseradish with beef. After reading all the posts, I'm lusting after a cold meatloaf sandwich with horseradish sauce to follow my Ascot Blush. I guess I'll have to go off island next week to buy the fixings for a meatloaf. 
Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave,
> 
> I don't think I've ever eaten a cultivated blackberry. When I had my large size garden, I grew lots of berries but not blackberries. There were so many out in the country side we just walked down our road and picked buckets of them.
> 
> Some of my earliest memories are of going berry picking with my Grandpa and Grandma When we got home I always got a big bowl of blackberries and cream.Yum! But I did find a close relative of the blackberry that I think is the best Berry. It's called a dewberry and grows on a thorny vine. Did you ever taste one? To me it has a richer and more complex flavor and to compare the two is like comparing a fine wine with an even finer wine.


I have tried dewberries in Scotland, unfortunately I've not come across any near where I live.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > aljellie said:
> ...


_Creme de Cassis_ is blackcurrant based and comes from the Burgundy region of France.[/quote]

I'm always encountring black currants in English books. I've never known just what they are - the same as red, but dark?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Dave,
I don't know what we'd do without you. Thanks for unconfusing me about the different flavors of liqueurs. And I haven't had anything to drink yet. But it's getting to that time of day when I shall embark upon my first Ascot Blush.
Ellie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep--caveat emptor. Many of the big agribiz farms are getting away with labeling food organic when it really is not. Horizon foods was taken on a couple years back by Organic Consumers Assoc for using milks that were not organic in their products. Organic Valley is another huge label that has been criticized for the same. And big agribiz has been heavily lobbying to loosen up controls for organic farming. I really try to buy from small farmers and local as possible. Then, again, I will call up a dairy or egg producer to ask exactly what their practices are. I find this is the only way to get any kind of control over what we eat. I also call canned food companies. For example Eden foods is very friendly and open about their practices and told me they stopped using BPA in their cans in 1998-9. But when I called Westbrae, a really big and cheaper label around here, they practically hung up the phone on me and snapped that the FDA says they can use BPA. I ask about soy lecithin, too, and whether it is GMO soy used. And then I tell the company either how much I appreciate the purity of their product , or that I will never buy it again unless they change practice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I think chambord is black raspberry, and franboise, which I can't get here, is red.


If the Chambord is black raspberry, then the Cassis must be a blackberry liqueur. And if Chambord is the right one for the Ascot Blush, I have some and can make it. Yeah!
Ellie[/quote]

I hope you enjoy it, I had to have more than one, just to check for research purposes you understand!

_Creme de Cassis_ is made with blackcurrants, _Creme de Mure_ is blackberry liqueur, excellent mixed with very dry cider.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx for that pointer on farro = spelt. a quick google search did not produce such more common names. 

the barely/cherries/nuts combo is a great one. had a version of it for dinner with quinoia. one of my favorites. quinoia, cranberries, cashews.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

judyspencer said:


> Hi, I'd like to try circular knitting again but the yarn gets twisted and the plastic "wires" keep coiling. Any suggestions? Also, since my 1st grandchild is due in Sept. would like to make the cuddler. Where can I get a pattern for it? Any answers gratefully appreciated


I see that you are new...welcome to the family...
I hope that this will help you. As for the plastic cables...if you dip them in very warm water before you start that tends to allow them to relax. You will be asked to join, it is free and there are a lot of free patterns on the site and some that you will have to pay for, but these are free ones. Try this site see if you like it...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nanas-newborn-pea-pod
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cocoon-sack-and-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laurel-love-cocoon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swaddle-sac-and-acorn-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bevs-newborn-pea-pod-cocoon-with-or-without-hood
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/velvety-newborn-cocoon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-cozy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm always encountring black currants in English books. I've never known just what they are - the same as red, but dark?


They are similar, the bushes look the same but the leaves are slightly darker and smell of blackcurrants. They have a strong tart flavour and make one of the most delicious jams of all. The berries are also stewed as deserts, sometimes with apple compote and they go well with ice-cream and as a filling for pancakes or a topping for cheesecakes. They can also be used with chicken and the gravy is out of this world.

Blackcurrant juice is used in cordials, particularly Ribena. A mug of hot Ribea is this household's favourite bedtime drink.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if there is a topic upon Dave would not have the wealth of knowledge he always seems to have? Dave, you are a delight and a treasure trove of information. You make the tea party so much fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I wonder if there is a topic upon Dave would not have the wealth of knowledge he always seems to have? Dave, you are a delight and a treasure trove of information. You make the tea party so much fun!
> Carol (IL)


There are chasms in my knowledge that dwarf the Grand Canyon! But I'm not too bad on a couple of topics and I've been lucky enough to have seen lots of things. I also carry a pencil and note-pad with me and jot down anything I find interesting.

Don't ask me about kick-ball, I know nothing about it!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

judyspencer said:


> Hi, I'd like to try circular knitting again but the yarn gets twisted and the plastic "wires" keep coiling. Any suggestions? Also, since my 1st grandchild is due in Sept. would like to make the cuddler. Where can I get a pattern for it? Any answers gratefully appreciated


Judy, here's a link to the one I made:

http://********************************/2010/09/pss.html

I like the pattern because it has a drawstring on the bottom. In case the baby needs to be changed, you don't have to totally unwrap him/her. If you go up to the top of this page, click on "Search," and type in cocoon or bunting, you'll find lots of discussions and patterns.

As for the cables on your needles coiling, it all depends on the quality of the needles. I've heard others say that, before they start knitting, they dip the cable in hot water. Be careful and don't burn yourself.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Love the picture and envy the temp. Here in eastern NC it is 96 with 75% humidity. That's why I stay in and knit. I discovered today why bamboo needles are the best for socks. I was having such problems with stitches falling off. These bamboo ones have fixed the problem and my yoga socks should be finished soon.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

This is quite fun, I just checked my strawberry plant in James(boyfriend's) backyard. It has a few berries, but they need to ripen. I'll check back in a couple of days, if the play I'm in doesn't take over my life. I tend to forget I have it. And its in the shade so it doesn't produce much. I did pick lemon balm and sage fresh from the back yard for roasting my chicken with, its giving me ideas for when I have my nieces over next time. They're going to help me roast a chicken with foods they pick for it. Some will be bought-I'd rather have oranges than raspberries with my chicken, I think...but it will be up to them. I'm going home soon to make dinner and have a glass of wine(evening tea, right?;-)). I'll check back in the morning for more fun stuff. I always enjoy this forum and try to work it into my weekend no matter what.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Doris,
> I have been to the York Farmer's Market and agree it's wonderful. I've never had the fresh horseradish, but I'm with your husband and love horseradish with beef. After reading all the posts, I'm lusting after a cold meatloaf sandwich with horseradish sauce to follow my Ascot Blush. I guess I'll have to go off island next week to buy the fixings for a meatloaf.
> Ellie


Yes, we do work up a good appetite reading these posts. Do you get special rates on the ferry if you live on the island? And how do you ever bring enough of your yarn stash to last all summer? The nosey lady wants to know!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes Dave the tea party is great fun and so interesting. I learn something new every week, and it is a wonderful "get together", and that is exactly what we are doing. It's as if we are sitting at the kitchen table talking with old friends. It's very comfortable and we are getting to know each other so much better, thanks to you. Just one of your brilliant ideas.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> judyspencer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'd like to try circular knitting again but the yarn gets twisted and the plastic "wires" keep coiling. Any suggestions? Also, since my 1st grandchild is due in Sept. would like to make the cuddler. Where can I get a pattern for it? Any answers gratefully appreciated
> ...


Its beautiful, I will have to pass this link onto my best friend, she loves to make baby stuff, and might be able to do something similar on her loom;-). She has a nephew arriving in October.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Seeing the comment about fresh herbs, I'm reminded about another _Palace of Hell_. Part of the deal they had to strike with the council in return for planning permission, was to fund a new road junction and improvements to the pedestrian walkways as well as planting shrubs etc. This is called 'planning gain' and is only fair since a new store puts additional strain on existing infrastructure. Although these are paid for by the developer, they are dedicated to the public.

The landscapers helpfully planted rosemary and bay in with the other shrubs so we don't have to buy them from the supermarket at their hideously inflated prices. _Every little helps_, as the company slogan promises!

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, I visited a Monster Palace of Hell today to purchase my needs for the week, though some will be right in the back yards. I recall needing thyme for a recipe and wished I had planted some of that in my backyard as the price in the Palace of Hell is near astronomical, and I never need the amount they sell it in. 
I like your name for the Palace of Hell. Its either going to catch on, or you'll soon know a KP Tea-Partier by the use of this phrase;-). But food always tastes better fresh from your backyard. I'm glad to hear about the rosemary and bay, that's going in the garden too, along with as many other herbs as I can get my hands on.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> When school is out, I totally lose track of what day it it! We are in the northernmost part of Texas visiting our oldest son his family. As for something to drink in the afternoon, even though it is 100 degrees (F), I will be having a up of coffee (I like mine with plenty of cream and sugar!) I'd like to start drinking hot tea, but everything I try doesn't suit my palate. Can any of our Brits, Aussies or New Zealanders suggest a good tea as a starter?


Hi Mjzorn, It's 9-45am and 12 degrees (c) here in Queensland Australia. You could try Lipton Chai tea for something different. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hate to be a party pooper, Dave, but if those herbs were planted on a road way with cars, i would not use them. too much exhaust fumes settling in the soil and contaminating the plant.

As for drinking hot liquids in summer: I always found they cooled me off--and still do.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I am wondering if there are other classical music listeners on this site. No one has mentioned that as far as I can remember.


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

Love that Blue gin, I am now very envious


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> hate to be a party pooper, Dave, but if those herbs were planted on a road way with cars, i would not use them. too much exhaust fumes settling in the soil and contaminating the plant.
> 
> As for drinking hot liquids in summer: I always found they cooled me off--and still do.


They're 'hard herbs' rather than soft and get washed so in the small quantities herbs are used in, I take you point, but I'm not over worried. The air is far less polluted now than it was in years gone by and there's always been a tradition of picking plants at the roadside in the UK, these are a quite well back from the traffic.

You've no idea where the packets of herbs sold in shops have been grown, they could have been next to a six-lane motorway, or a factory. The UK is compact, it's something we have to live with, the alternative is hydroponics in a poly-tunnel and all the problems that causes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, i like classical music. not exclusively, but definitely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, i like classical music. not exclusively, but definitely.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oooo...I think raspberries with chicken would be yummy.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> yes, i like classical music. not exclusively, but definitely.


Me too. In fact, I just plain love music period. Except the head banging kind that my kids listen to. lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there is a topic upon Dave would not have the wealth of knowledge he always seems to have? Dave, you are a delight and a treasure trove of information. You make the tea party so much fun!
> ...


Kick ball? there is a ball, and you kick it. Now you know.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't ask me about kick-ball, I know nothing about it!

Dave[/quote]

Kick ball? there is a ball, and you kick it. Now you know.[/quote]

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I do know that kick ball is much simpler than cricket to understand...at least for a US brain. Kick ball is like baseball without the bats. Cricket???? Who knows?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Don't ask me about kick-ball, I know nothing about it!
> 
> Dave


Kick ball? there is a ball, and you kick it. Now you know.[/quote]

ROFLMAO!!![/quote]

See the things we learn at tea parties?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > well, i do use red meat in my meatloaf but i do use the 'big recipe, small meatloaf, keep 'em in the freezer' thing. i make mine about the size of a small grapefruit...this makes 1 dinner (from the end cuts) and 2 sandwiches (from the center cuts) just the right size for a 'hamburger bun' sized roll that i also make. i like the size as they fit in sandwich bags. There's no point in making them 1 meal size, i like the 'leftovers' too much and would just thaw another out tomorrow!
> ...


yes, but this is what you do when you're senior and single and still want to eat the good stuff...my days of feeding three huge guys are in the past, my grandson (who lived with me the last 6 years graduated almost a month ago and it's just lil' ole me now)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I do know that kick ball is much simpler than cricket to understand...at least for a US brain. Kick ball is like baseball without the bats. Cricket???? Who knows?


But a cricket match takes days to complete and the result is quite frequently a draw, an ideal sport!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> I am wondering if there are other classical music listeners on this site. No one has mentioned that as far as I can remember.


big motzart, beethoven, vivaldi, schubert fan.... love classical guitar, gypsy guitars, (django reinhardt [think Chocolat ... johnny depp character], gypsy kings, romeros, right up to los lonely boys...upbeat, gypsy/hispanic rock) check out the guitar adagios on amazon's sampler...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

deemail said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


Well I can certainly understand that. Altho DH & I are senior, we live with our eldest single son who inhales food & has done so since infancy lol. DH is a cancer survivor on dialysis & must have nutritional meals so I am always cooking something or other for us.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

music...soothes the soul.....classical, folk, soft jazz, and I'm becoming more of a fan of country....and then there are the Broadway musicals! great for singing along with! Almost as relaxing as knitting! I continually amaze my DH with how many songs I can sing along with. It surprises me, too. Play the music and I can recall the song. Fun.
Carol (IL)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> music...soothes the soul.....classical, folk, soft jazz, and I'm becoming more of a fan of country....and then there are the Broadway musicals! great for singing along with! Almost as relaxing as knitting! I continually amaze my DH with how many songs I can sing along with. It surprises me, too. Play the music and I can recall the song. Fun.
> Carol (IL)


same here


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like most music styles, but not the head banging heavy metal. Not much into country, but do love the blues, folk, and lots of ethnic music such as Indian and African, too. Classical guitar--now that was something I wish I had the discipline to learn. Actually played classical recorder when younger and did play a bit with a group. Ancient history now. Still like Gregorian chants on occasion (who even mentions that anymore).
And of course the standard classical and baroque era pieces. Will turn on a Latin or Jazz station periodically, especially when driving.

I guess my age is showing as I don't relate much to contemporary pop music.

Music is so healing--always something to match ones energy and mood.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

how does one traverse Ravelry. I always seem to get lost or side-tracked. People keep talking about patterns there but I don't seem to find them.



dorisage said:


> Just finished toot-a-ling around on Ravelry researching Moebius scarves, to videos and came across a stitch called Like Lace. You might like to try it for your scarf - that's my next project - I'm responding to cmaliza (see next post) regarding gorgeous yarn -


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Ribena ... such a yummy drink. I miss it alot. When we were kids mum mixed it with milk. There's quite alot I miss from back home, but oh well... I enjoy Dave's recipes on everything


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> how does one traverse Ravelry. I always seem to get lost or side-tracked. People keep talking about patterns there but I don't seem to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One enters Ravelry with caution. The pattern is probably there, but - without the exact link - it can be _very_ time consuming to find. And, of course, while looking for one thing, it's all too easy to become interested in something _else_ altogether and forget what you'd been looking for in the first place.

I don't know of any videos on Ravelry, and Dorisage did mention looking at videos. Maybe it's on a knitting video ... somewhere.

Maybe here: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=like+lace+stitch&aq=0&oq=like+lace ?

You might send a PM to her and ask for more information, or just settle on one of the many free patterns on Ravelry.

Good luck!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> yes, i like classical music. not exclusively, but definitely.


Me too, but I could listen to Beethoven's 9th over and over,and Barber's Requiem and the Concierto de Aranjuez by Rodrigo and Aleksander Nevsky by Prokofiev and Lakme, the duo by Mozart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks norita - i'm not sure it would work here - however i may try it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this also sounds interesting - may have to try it also.

sam


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, we do work up a good appetite reading these posts. Do you get special rates on the ferry if you live on the island? And how do you ever bring enough of your yarn stash to last all summer? The nosey lady wants to know!

:lol: :lol:[/quote]

Doris,

It is cheaper for island people to buy tickets. Thank goodness.

I pack several boxes of yarn, the amount frequently drives my husband nuts. Some stays up here from year to year, and, worst (really best) of all, I order more over the internet while I'm here. That doesn't bother hubby at all. Truth be told, some yarn has gone back and forth more than once. And of course, I can never remember what is where. But 2 houses requires 2 stashes, makes sense to me!

Ellie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I told Dragontearsoflove I would send a recipe for spelt bread. Just in case anyone else would like to try it I am uploading a copy of it. It is made using a bread machine.

Well, change that...I can't figure out how to upload a document to the forum so I apologize for the long post. If anyone can tell me how to upload a document for future reference PLEASE educate me!.
\

Spelt Bread - From ¬The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook by Beth Hensperger

1 1/2 pound loaf 2 pound loaf

1/3 cup water 1/2 cup water
1/2 cup buttermilk 3/4 cup buttermilk
1 tablespoon canola oil 2 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon whipped reduced-fat margarine 1 tablespoon whipped reduced-fat margarine

2 1/4 cup whole grain spelt flour 3 cups wholed grain spelt flour
3/4 cup bread flour 1 cup bread flour
2 tablespoon dark brown sugar 3 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon gluten 1 tablespoon + 2 teaspoons gluten
1 1/2 teaspoon salt 2 teaspoon salt

2 teaspoons SAF yeast OR 2 1/4 teaspoon SAF yeast OR 
2 1/2 teaspoons bread machine yeast 2 3/4 teaspoon bread machine yeast

1. Place all the ingredients in the pan according to the manufacturer's instructions. Set crust on dark and program for the Whole Wheat cycle; press start (this recipe is not suitable for use with the Delay Timer.) The dough ball will look sticky. Do not add too much flour, the dough will smooth out.
2. When the baking cycle ends, immediately remove the bread from the pan and place it on a rack. Let cool to room temperature before slicing.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

deemail said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if there are other classical music listeners on this site. No one has mentioned that as far as I can remember.
> ...


Wow you like the same kinds of music I do. I also love flamenco. Have you seen the videos on you tube with the gypsy singers? I love the complicated rythms they get just by clapping their hands. Netflix has a concert film, little talking mostly music, with Paco de Lucia and two other guitarists. It's very good.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I love all music except heavy metal and Rap. My favorites are Classical and oldies Rock n' Roll.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> how does one traverse Ravelry. I always seem to get lost or side-tracked. People keep talking about patterns there but I don't seem to find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been a Ravelry member for about 1 year & I still get lost there. I don't find it to be easy to use, but, I stick with it anyway because it has some really nice patterns.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's a link that may help:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/knitting


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, music for me depends on what I am doing and what mood I happen to be in. I love Country, but, I love music. So, give me almost anything and if it is the right mood...I listen. Just don't listen to rap. But, Def Leopard, I have worn out cassett tapes and a couple of CDs (didn't even know that was possible). Blue Grass, Zydeco,Jazz, R&B, Show Tunes, anything Rod Stewart does, anything Neil Diamond does, Roger Whitaker, Savage Garden, anything Tony Bennett does, The Modern Jazz Quartet, Joni Mitchell, Jimmy Buffett, Jim Croce...the list goes on and on...did I mention that I love Chamber Music, and Opera? And I forgot one of the super favorites...ABBA


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Wow, music for me depends on what I am doing and what mood I happen to be in. I love Country, but, I love music. So, give me almost anything and if it is the right mood...I listen. Just don't listen to rap. But, Def Leopard, I have worn out cassett tapes and a couple of CDs (didn't even know that was possible). Blue Grass, Zydeco,Jazz, R&B, Show Tunes, anything Rod Stewart does, anything Neil Diamond does, Roger Whitaker, Savage Garden, anything Tony Bennett does, The Modern Jazz Quartet, Joni Mitchell, Jimmy Buffett, Jim Croce...the list goes on and on...did I mention that I love Chamber Music, and Opera? And I forgot one of the super favorites...ABBA


I knew cassette tapes could be worn out because I wore out plenty lol! When I actually started wearing out CD's, I was shocked. My assumption is that the laser light exposure to the tracks damage them after a while.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i'm on my 5th recording of carole king's Tapestry...vinyl, tapes and cds....have no idea how many Pink Floyd's Back Side of the Moon or James Taylor's Sweet Baby James...what're ya gonna do??????


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

No one has mentioned Hawaiian music. I find it very romantic. After hearing it played and sung by Hawaiians at a Folk Festival on the National Mall, I just had to go to Hawaii. My favorite artists are the Cazimero Brothers. At one time, it was hard to find Hawaiian music in the stores. It may be easier now, but I haven't checked.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the Brothers Cazimaro!!!! Their blend of voices is incredible and I think their Christmas CD is my very favorite! Have you caught up with Brother Iz?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I love the Brothers Cazimaro!!!! Their blend of voices is incredible and I think their Christmas CD is my very favorite! Have you caught up with Brother Iz?


No, who is Brother Iz? I haven't kept up with the Brothers since the 90's so have no idea what they're up to. We used to enjoy them when they played at (I think) the Royal Hawaiian Hotel on Waikiki Beach. Gotta get my tapes out tomorrow!! When my daughter lived in Hampton, VA, I'd put one of their tapes in and listen to the same one for hours and hours as I drove down to visit her. Never got tired of them. I suppose I should buy their CDs now.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Brother Iz, Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, had one of the most awesome voices I've ever heard! You probably have heard his rendition of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" which has become a classic. He lived a short life but has left us with a collection of incredible music. We were on Oahu during his funeral--even the semi trucks had huge IZ banners on the front of their trucks. His ashes were accompanied by hundreds as they were scattered in the ocean.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

To find the Like Lace Stitch - google Like Lace Easy Stitch. It is a video by Judy graham on YouTube. I have no idea how to quote what I am responding to. Can someone give me a hint?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > how does one traverse Ravelry. I always seem to get lost or side-tracked. People keep talking about patterns there but I don't seem to find them.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not an avid music fan, with most forms it gets me looking for mathematical patterns, so it isn't really very restful. But both the opera and the ballet are fun social events, I like that aspect!

My favourite kind of music is 'pop', bright and breezy and definitely upbeat; there's enough unhappiness in the world, without composers adding to it. I do like witty and clever lyrics and some of the classic Hollywood musicals with their under-stated production numbers appeal to me.

I can't stand the loud intrusive 'urban' music so many shops have blaring out, they deter me from entering, shoe shops seem to go for a particularly unpleasant and discordant racket. Fortunately, I'm a stock size so can usually be in and out in under three minutes.

A couple of friends accuse me of elevating philistinism into an art form, I simply have more affinity with the visual arts; but if it involves dressing up and champagne, count me in!

Dave


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Phew, I made it to the end (for now) in only two legs of reading. A bit glad we finally got off tea as a subject...it's leaves, people! Music is much more my topic. So far you've mentioned almost every type that would be on my changer, if I bothered to do so. I really only listen to music (and NPR) in the car...and I was an English/music major! Let's see: you missed Mozart's "Requiem," Bobby McFerrin, Manhattan Transfer, and a couple my tired brain can't dredge up. I saw the Cazimero Brothers twice when I was in Hawaii visiting a friend who is part Hawaiian. We were able to get into places that haoles normally don't go. Loved, love, Iz. When I was teaching in the South Bronx, I decided to do my own music "lessons" in the morning or at the beginning of class (science...there's reading there, too). Each day I played something different to expose the kids to something other than salsa, heavy metal, and rap....One day I had Iz's CD on. After class, one of the boys waited until everyone had left and asked to borrow it overnight. Hey...what's a teacher to do? He and his mother loved it.
I think the kids liked zydeco (sp?) best because of the happy sounding tunes and the snappy rhythms. Never tried them on Baroque...which was my fave while teaching because it calmed me down and urged my spirit to become one with the regular tempi. 
Off to bed soon...just had to check in before this becomes a ridiculously long "blog." Tomorrow: farmer's market, more struggling with a super simple lace hat that I keep messing up. I should have stopped knitting when I got that "I'm going to make a mess" feeling. Silly me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Thanks, Dave, I visited a Monster Palace of Hell today to purchase my needs for the week, though some will be right in the back yards. I recall needing thyme for a recipe and wished I had planted some of that in my backyard as the price in the Palace of Hell is near astronomical, and I never need the amount they sell it in.
> I like your name for the Palace of Hell. Its either going to catch on, or you'll soon know a KP Tea-Partier by the use of this phrase;-). But food always tastes better fresh from your backyard. I'm glad to hear about the rosemary and bay, that's going in the garden too, along with as many other herbs as I can get my hands on.


Herbs are great on the patio or balcony and don't need to take up much space. One way is to 'nest' different pot sizes so they form a cone with a diferent herb in each 'ring'. This has been a space-saving technique in European gardens for years. It's best if you use terracotta pots, the moisture seeps between layers and they can cope with a day or two on a sunny patio without drying out completely.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

To all the Dads on the forum, have a great day and let the kids spoil you for a change. I got my coffee and croissants in bed this morning, _The Lad_ even baked them himself!

Plunder was good too, an antique print, a jar of fudge and a cross stitch kit he'd made himself with his own charted design and all the threads neatly sorted. I reckon that's a good haul!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Just what you deserve, it is good to be appreciated so you enjoy!!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning everyone, it is now 6:15 I have been up since 3:00 catching up: Happy fathers day Dave, sounds like your's has started off great. I put a beef roast on this morning for tonights dinner, I have 3 son's and 2 will be here today and the 3rd will do the video phone call on computer. I have left a lot of hints for fathers day, for some needles. Addi interchangeable clicks, and the bamboo ones, knit picks, and looked at the signature ones. But I will be happy with whatever, because my men love there dad, I just don't get to see them like I want to. They are all grown and married and children finishing there senior college years and they have jobs, we live within a hours drive but they are all busy with there lives just wish I could see them more. The weather will be hot again today in Georgia so I will have to stay in, (damn cancer) can't breathe well in the heat. Will check in later today to see what everyone is up to and HAPPY FATHERS DAY DAVE AND ALL THE GUYS THAT ARE ON HERE. Ladies pass on a HFD to your other half from all of us guys who knit. Music; watched a info commercial yesterday from my youth, one of those time life things, brought back a lot of memories made me feel a little younger to hear it. HUMMMm I wonder if that is the secret to feeling young. Dave, give us your thoughts on that. Later guys


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Martin, hope you have a great day. I'm afraid I don't know the secret of everlasting youth, if I did, I'd patent it!

I try to keep a young outlook and the trick of that is easy, never miss an opportunity to try something new, take notes and set aside an hour every day for review. When I was an undergraduate, I made it a rule that I wrote up my lecture notes before I went to bed. I'm convinced continually learning, albeit at a less frantic pace these days, keeps the mind ticking over. Although I try not to do the, "In my day we had real music" bit, but somehow I can't help myself!

Dave


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Dad's Day all you dads out there. Any man can be a father, but few men can be a real dad. We need more good men in the world. We have some loud thunderstorm this morning. Yesterday, the mini meat loaves were tasty and the cherry biscuits were a delicacy. I enjoyed the recipes. Thanks. And I'm still knitting on my seed stitch short sleeve sweater in sport yarn. It's going great, just mighty slow.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love Hawaiian music, too.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I love Hawaiian music, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cazimero doesn't sound too Hawaiian. I'm going to check it out. Remember Don Ho? Tiny Bubbles......I wonder what happened to my tape of his?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs - luckily I live in Chicago and can listen to WFMT all the time. WFMT is a rare classical music station...they have in-depth shows and present a broad range of classical music (and some folk, too, on Saturday nights). I think it can be streamed via the computer. You might check it out. Yeah, I love classical music.
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I love Hawaiian music, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs - luckily I live in Chicago and can listen to WFMT all the time. WFMT is a rare classical music station...they have in-depth shows and present a broad range of classical music (and some folk, too, on Saturday nights). I think it can be streamed via the computer. You might check it out. Yeah, I love classical music.
> Carol (IL)


I have streaming radio from Minneapolis. Classical music 24 hours a day, except for Keillor on Saturday, when I catch up on other things.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Two more types of music that I like: steel drum and calypso. Anybody else?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dorisage said:


> To find the Like Lace Stitch - google Like Lace Easy Stitch. It is a video by Judy graham on YouTube. I have no idea how to quote what I am responding to. Can someone give me a hint?


click on "quote reply"


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I like almost any type of music except rap and hard rock. I'm big on Daniel O'Donnell, who I have seen live 5 times, and Andre Rieu. But I like the older Country music as well. With our cable TV, we have a channel called Easy Listening music and I frequently listen to it in the evening; all instirmental. Norita


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

We need to add Paul Simon and Ladysmith Black Mombazo to the list......easy t listen to and infinitely interesting.
Carol (IL)


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Billy Ocean, Juice Newton, Fleetwood Mac, Air Supply,Luther Vandross, Lionel Richie, Starship, REO Speedwagon, Peabo Bryson, Leon Redbone, I could go on and on and on but if you recognize the names you know the era and the music.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > I love Hawaiian music, too.
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

maryanne said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > yes, i like classical music. not exclusively, but definitely.
> ...


I absolutely love Concierto de Aranjez by Rodrigo. Years ago Tommy Emanuel's version was played on the local radio station. I had no idea what it was and fell in love. Everytime it played I would have to get off the freeway to listen to the announcer to find out the name of the piece and the artist. After many, many tries I finally found it. Then I had to locate the CD. That was also a challenge. This was all pre-internet. To make a long story short, maybe 5 years ago I ordered the full CD and play it constantly, over and over.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > I love Hawaiian music, too.
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, tears running down my face! What a gentle giant he was. But, gone way too early!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ahhhhhh, tears running down my face! What a gentle giant he was. But, gone way too early!


Do you know what was the cause of his death?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Suppose I'd better put some biscuits on the tea trolley, something to go with a morning cuppa. Here's one of my favourites:
> 
> *Cherry Biscuits*
> 
> ...


Dave: Will try these when I return from work tonight. If they are anywhere near as good as the Wheetabix ones from a couple of weeks ago I'm in big trouble. (sent you a PM after trying those YUM! YUM! YUM!) Made a double batch and they were gone in 2 days. Hubby loved them. 
Slightly off topic - Can anyone tell me how to start a new topic - thought I had it but it didn't work either time I tried. I am trying to find the pattern for the beautiful blue wrist warmers posted here a few weeks ago. Have tried searching but can't seem to come up with them and would love to make them for my g'daughter's b'd coming up in a couple of weeks. Any help with starting a new topic or finding the pattern would be greatly appreciated. 
Totally missed last weekends party but did sit and read all the posts when I finally got home (I do respite care for families with special needs young adults), and they did not have a working computer. Will be back later this evening and will again try to catch up, hopefully before all have retired for the weekend. Happy Father's Day to all our Dads out there and Happy knitting to all. 
Norah in Ontario Canada


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Two more types of music that I like: steel drum and calypso. Anybody else?


I'm with you love the rhythm. Used to go to an after hours club with an old boyfriend long before this music became popular in the northern regions. Still love and learned to play the steel drums while teaching in a predominantly Jamaican attended school back in the 80's. The music teacher started a teacher's band at lunch to challenge the student's. We had great fun.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs - luckily I live in Chicago and can listen to WFMT all the time. WFMT is a rare classical music station...they have in-depth shows and present a broad range of classical music (and some folk, too, on Saturday nights). I think it can be streamed via the computer. You might check it out. Yeah, I love classical music.
> Carol (IL)


Here in Ontario and I believe in the connecting states we have 96.3FM that is the only one to listen IMHO.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> mjs - luckily I live in Chicago and can listen to WFMT all the time. WFMT is a rare classical music station...they have in-depth shows and present a broad range of classical music (and some folk, too, on Saturday nights). I think it can be streamed via the computer. You might check it out. Yeah, I love classical music.
> Carol (IL)


Here in Ontario and I believe in the connecting states we have 96.3FM that is the only one to listen IMHO.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Phew! Made it through these posts pretty quick this morning. I start the day late-its my day to sleep in, but now I have to go frog a good part of my latest poncho, make a tart recipe in my book, with nectarines and mascarpone cheese(a play on peaches and cream), do the dishes and laundry and pull out the chicken to flavor with fresh sage and whatever else I can find...and I think it was cmaliza, you're right, now that I think about it, raspberries do sound good with chicken. Maybe I'll serve that to my nieces in two weeks. I'll keep you posted on it. Now to finish on another website, and get my chores done;-).


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello all, my first time at the Tea Party. Enjoying the conversations, etc., then the classical links. OH the memories. . . my late husband played guitar and piano. Kids were both in Oakland Youth Orchestra for 7 years (violin and viola). Many, many afternoons and evenings with practice and performances.
Now the Bose system is loaded with cds of their music (and others'). Now one is in college (viola minor) and the other in med school (not enough time for playing).

Me -- I knit, crochet and listen, and turn on the cds and have a cuppa.
Thanks for the tea party, Dave.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Dave,

Thanks for another great Tea Party. I just peeped in and out, not feeling so hot. Traveled N.E. to Portland (approx 100 miles) area to see a Naturopath, who ordered some lab tests. I might have had a small stroke (not a good thing), but on the mend.  

To everyone a great week, and of course, Happy Knitting! Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not positive but my guess would be heart failure. His weight certainly contributed to it--the world is a lesser place without him!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I play the mountain dulcimer it is quite relaxing and I like the folk music. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and have a good week everyone Thanks Dave for another great tea party. Glenda


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all the dads. After my mother left, my dad raised us. He worked Monday thru Saturday and Sunday was our day. In the summer we would go to the lake after packing a picnic and spend the day. On inclement days he would play games with us. I had a fantastic Dad. I was lucky that my dad raised us.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I have followed the tea party for several weeks and really enjoy the international conversations. All the music and You Tube references got me listening to You Tube on my phone while checking out all the links in the posts on my laptop. 

I have the book "The Bread Baker's Apprentice," by Peter Reinhart, and love to make his pizza crust then grill the pizza (on a perforated pizza pan) and serve it with fresh-from-the-garden salads in the summer. I make them on a bread stone in the oven in the colder parts of the year. His book is a treatise on the "why" and "how" and not just a recipe collection. We made pizza last night --- garlic infused olive oil brushed over the crust, a drizzle of sauce, white beans, sauteed onions and sweet peppers, parm and mozzarella.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I have followed the tea party for several weeks and really enjoy the international conversations. All the music and You Tube references got me listening to You Tube on my phone while checking out all the links in the posts on my laptop.
> 
> I have the book "The Bread Baker's Apprentice," by Peter Reinhart, and love to make his pizza crust then grill the pizza (on a perforated pizza pan) and serve it with fresh-from-the-garden salads in the summer. I make them on a bread stone in the oven in the colder parts of the year. His book is a treatise on the "why" and "how" and not just a recipe collection. We made pizza last night --- garlic infused olive oil brushed over the crust, a drizzle of sauce, white beans, sauteed onions and sweet peppers, parm and mozzarella.


my fave is 1/4 in slices of broccoli, cauliflower, artichoke hearts, onions and olive. my neighbor uses 3 kinds of mushrooms, brocolli hearts and tomato slices.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Squirrels can be cute, but they're on my bad list at the moment.....I had planted chives and basil in my window boxes (living in the city, no real yard)...I went to get some basil for dinner....it had all been eaten by the squirrels! Pfui! This is the 1st year this has happened. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to keep the squirrels out of my window boxes?
Happy Father's Day to all!
Carol (IL)


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Squirrels can be cute, but they're on my bad list at the moment.....I had planted chives and basil in my window boxes (living in the city, no real yard)...I went to get some basil for dinner....it had all been eaten by the squirrels! Pfui! This is the 1st year this has happened. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to keep the squirrels out of my window boxes?
> Happy Father's Day to all!
> Carol (IL)


have hardware store cut you a piece of galvanized metal 6 inches wider and longer than window sill, use tin snips to make corner fit round window size. (an 'L' shape) now place plants on top...squirrels cannot climb completely upside down so they can't walk upside down and around the metal edge. same principal as an upside down pie plate under your bird feeders. However, if the squirrels are reaching your windowbox from a tree limb or balcony above your window....nothing short of a glass garden window will keep them out...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Squirrels can be cute, but they're on my bad list at the moment.....I had planted chives and basil in my window boxes (living in the city, no real yard)...I went to get some basil for dinner....it had all been eaten by the squirrels! Pfui! This is the 1st year this has happened. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to keep the squirrels out of my window boxes?
> Happy Father's Day to all!
> Carol (IL)


Maybe a statue of a bird of prey strategically placed in/on the window box??? A vinyl window cling of a bird of prey??? The outline of a predator might be enough to deter them even if the size is not life-like.

Personally, we use a hunting dog to keep them at bay. Unfortunately he was with DH doing a duck hunt course today and could not grab the pest! ............... and yes, we are country-dwellers rather than city folk.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I play the mountain dulcimer it is quite relaxing and I like the folk music. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and have a good week everyone Thanks Dave for another great tea party. Glenda


I love the music played on a dulcimer. A couple of years ago we were in KY at Derby time and a dulcimer club played for our group. It was the most enjoyable evening I had spent in a long time!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Brother Iz, Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, had one of the most awesome voices I've ever heard! You probably have heard his rendition of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" which has become a classic. He lived a short life but has left us with a collection of incredible music. We were on Oahu during his funeral--even the semi trucks had huge IZ banners on the front of their trucks. His ashes were accompanied by hundreds as they were scattered in the ocean.


I just heard his "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" last night for the first time on a jazz program over WBACH, a classical station out of Maine and NH that has jazz on Sat. night from 6-10. What a hauntingly beautiful rendition. The announcer said he died of heart failure at 38 (he weighed over 500 lbs.)


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

How about I trade you 10 pesky rabbits for 10 pesky squirrels? At least we'd both have a little variety on our Pest List!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To all the Dads on the forum, have a great day and let the kids spoil you for a change. I got my coffee and croissants in bed this morning, _The Lad_ even baked them himself!
> 
> Plunder was good too, an antique print, a jar of fudge and a cross stitch kit he'd made himself with his own charted design and all the threads neatly sorted. I reckon that's a good haul!
> 
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Kind of a rough Father's Day here! I lost my mom December 20th, 2010 (age 94), my Dad January 17th this year (age 96)--less than a month apart. His birthday is June 27th--had to cross off that in my day planner today. BUT, I had them in my life for many many years--I was truly blessed!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > Brother Iz, Israel Kamakawiwo'ole, had one of the most awesome voices I've ever heard! You probably have heard his rendition of "Somewhere Over The Rainbow" which has become a classic. He lived a short life but has left us with a collection of incredible music. We were on Oahu during his funeral--even the semi trucks had huge IZ banners on the front of their trucks. His ashes were accompanied by hundreds as they were scattered in the ocean.
> ...


He looked pretty heavy in his videos, but I didn't guess 500 pounds! Too bad!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

dorisage said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


Yes, I agree that the Concierto de Aranjez by Rodrigo is a great piece. Romantic and spirited. Very very nice. Like a good glass of wine.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Kind of a rough Father's Day here! I lost my mom December 20th, 2010 (age 94), my Dad January 17th this year (age 96)--less than a month apart. His birthday is June 27th--had to cross off that in my day planner today. BUT, I had them in my life for many many years--I was truly blessed!


You "were" blessed, Juleen. Not many people live into their 90s. Although, I guess it is getting more common these days due to good medical care and all those chemicals they feed us. I had an internist years ago, before he retired, that used to say he believed in "better living through chemistry." Every time you had another problem, he'd write another prescription.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Squirrels can be cute, but they're on my bad list at the moment.....I had planted chives and basil in my window boxes (living in the city, no real yard)...I went to get some basil for dinner....it had all been eaten by the squirrels! Pfui! This is the 1st year this has happened. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to keep the squirrels out of my window boxes?
> Happy Father's Day to all!
> Carol (IL)


Squirrels are pretty unbeatable and their cleverness has been the subject of several tv shows over here:






and _Daylight Robbery_ which came up with this assault course for the cheeky animals






follow the links through the entire programme, or watch the triumph of the furry raider here:






They're fun to watch in action, but trying to win against them is probably a futile exercise!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of a rough Father's Day here! I lost my mom December 20th, 2010 (age 94), my Dad January 17th this year (age 96)--less than a month apart. His birthday is June 27th--had to cross off that in my day planner today. BUT, I had them in my life for many many years--I was truly blessed!
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there and the Moms that have had to step up and be a dad for whatever reason. Have a great day!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrels can be cute, but they're on my bad list at the moment.....I had planted chives and basil in my window boxes (living in the city, no real yard)...I went to get some basil for dinner....it had all been eaten by the squirrels! Pfui! This is the 1st year this has happened. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to keep the squirrels out of my window boxes?
> ...


So many people dislike squirrels that I decided to feed them at a bench. The plus is that I get a lot of birds too.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne said:
> ...


i vote for this one as well....as does my neighbor....she heard the cd in my car one day and ordered it for her own car the next...i have the 2 disc version from amazon...beautiful....


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a sad place this world would be without music. What I listen to depends on my mood, but even as a small child I remember singing to comfort myself whenever I was lonely or frightened. My Mom lived to be 96 and toward the end of her life, when she couldn't remember much else, she could still come up with the words and melodies of old songs. So we would sing together or I would sing to her and it always brought a sense of peace and ease to both of us.
Ellie


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [Squirrels are pretty unbeatable and their cleverness has been the subject of several tv shows over here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, thanks for the links. I had fun viewing them. They're amazing little animals. We have a few in our backyard, mostly grey, but now and then a black one. No red ones, though; they seem to be fuzzier than the others.

When I was a little girl, a neighbor brought 4 baby squirrels to my Mom, knowing she loved animals. He had found a nest of them when he was doing work on someone's roof. She fed them with an eye dropper. Two survived to adulthood, but then the female died of an abscessed tooth. The male lived quite awhile and he was quite a pet. Then my Mom started letting him out of the house. When it got dark, she'd go out to the edge of the woods and call him. He'd come to her. But after a week or so, we never saw him again. I guess he returned to the wild. My Dad said he probably found a mate and settled down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.
> 
> sam


Yes, yes, yes, he's one of my favorites. I have 2 or 3 of his CDs. Whenever we've been in an Italian restaurant that plays his music in the background, I always make a point of telling the waiter how much I enjoy it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll love this rendition by Connie Talbot:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.
> 
> sam


Ahhh... definitely..... ANDREA!!! My Fave too


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.
> ...


Absolutely!!!!! Ingrid


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.
> 
> sam


i agree he is magnificent. I also like Caruso and Pavrotti. I haven;t heard anyone else who really is as good as these three. They give me goosebumps. The Concierto de Aranjuez really captures the soul of Spain. It is the basis, for all you jazz fans, of Miles Davis's Sketches of Spain, and probably is his best work.IMHO

The best version of the 9th is with Joan Sutherland and, I believe,Marilyn Horne. I wore the cd out and have been missing it sorely. Since the resurgence of interest in her work since her death, they may reissue it. She also is the very best soprano I have ever heard. No one else comes remotely close.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for andrea bocelli - what a voice.
> ...


Have you heard Roberta Peters way back when? Fleming now.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my, Doris--I can't even imagine losing my hubby! I'm so sorry that happened to you!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> You'll love this rendition by Connie Talbot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Did she sing with the met, maybe late '50's and early '60;s? Seems to me I do remember her, but vaguely. 

What I specially like about Joan Sutherland is that she doesn't strain and reach for the notes. She seems to be singing effortlessly. Also on the cd I wore out, the four voices of soprano, mezzo, tenor and baritone are wonderful together. They blend together so beautifully and soar to something that just takes me away everytime I hear it. Even singing together, each voice is distinct and no one is overpowered by another. It is nearer to perfection than anything I know. It overwhelms me.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> To all the Dads on the forum, have a great day and let the kids spoil you for a change. I got my coffee and croissants in bed this morning, _The Lad_ even baked them himself!
> 
> Plunder was good too, an antique print, a jar of fudge and a cross stitch kit he'd made himself with his own charted design and all the threads neatly sorted. I reckon that's a good haul!
> 
> Dave


How nice for you Dave!! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Did she sing with the met, maybe late '50's and early '60;s? Seems to me I do remember her, but vaguely.
> 
> What I specially like about Joan Sutherland is that she doesn't strain and reach for the notes. She seems to be singing effortlessly. Also on the cd I wore out, the four voices of soprano, mezzo, tenor and baritone are wonderful together. They blend together so beautifully and soar to something that just takes me away everytime I hear it. Even singing together, each voice is distinct and no one is overpowered by another. It is nearer to perfection than anything I know. It overwhelms me.


yes, Roberta Peters and Anna Moffo were at the Met in my early opera-going days, the sixties. I recently read Sutherland's autobiography and got some of the recordings she mentions. She hardly says anything unpleasant about anyone, but when she wrote someone as Mr. .... it seemed clear she did not care for him.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Did she sing with the met, maybe late '50's and early '60;s? Seems to me I do remember her, but vaguely.
> 
> What I specially like about Joan Sutherland is that she doesn't strain and reach for the notes. She seems to be singing effortlessly. Also on the cd I wore out, the four voices of soprano, mezzo, tenor and baritone are wonderful together. They blend together so beautifully and soar to something that just takes me away everytime I hear it. Even singing together, each voice is distinct and no one is overpowered by another. It is nearer to perfection than anything I know. It overwhelms me.


http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphony-No-9-Choral/dp/B00000E3CG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1308534998&sr=1-1

Talvela is wonderful also.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I think this is the cd I had! Thank You, Thank you, Thank you! I held on to the cd for years trying to get another copy. It was lost during one of my many moves so I wasn't certain about the other singers, the orchestra, or the conductor. But seeing James King's name rang a bell, and, judging from the reviews, this has to be it. I'm going to order it. Can't wait. Thank you again!


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

My favorite..John Two Hawks' Traditions album. Love Native American music. Really enjoy all types (except rap...don't understand it) but the native american music speaks to your soul.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh, Dave...you are really trying to make me be more tolerant. Great links. Thanks. I guess I need to appreciate the intelligence (and good taste!) of the squirrels. Okay...I do. Nevertheless, I still want fresh basil. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Oh, Dave...you are really trying to make me be more tolerant. Great links. Thanks. I guess I need to appreciate the intelligence (and good taste!) of the squirrels. Okay...I do. Nevertheless, I still want fresh basil.
> Carol (IL)


I grow mine on the kitchen windowsill, it means I don't get whitefly problems either!

I'm not suggesting grey squirrels aren't pests, they find their way into anything and are destructive with it. However, I appreciate cleverness and applaud their ability to exploit us humans; I've always been a fan of 'urchin cheek'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Monday morning and I had a pretty good weekend. I have a couple of things to do this week. I'm working on an egg cosy design for someone, but have had trouble finding reliable supplies of the right yarn shades. Hopefully. I'll be able to iron those out to-day. I've nearly finished the next couple of designs to post on the forum, I'll get those up this week. I've also been playing with a different kind of whimsy, I'm almost sure I know what I'm doing, but I've a little way to go yet, at least I had no difficulty finding local supplies of a good yarn for this project!

Thanks to everybody who joined in this weekend, I hope you've all enjoyed a little free-form space to chat about all manner of topics.

All the best
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not quite one am in northwest ohio - monday morning - thanks dave for another great weekend tea party - hope your week is stellar.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Monday morning and I had a pretty good weekend. I have a couple of things to do this week. I'm working on an egg cosy design for someone, but have had trouble finding reliable supplies of the right yarn shades. Hopefully. I'll be able to iron those out to-day. I've nearly finished the next couple of designs to post on the forum, I'll get those up this week. I've also been playing with a different kind of whimsy, I'm almost sure I know what I'm doing, but I've a little way to go yet, at least I had no difficulty finding local supplies of a good yarn for this project!
> 
> Thanks to everybody who joined in this weekend, I hope you've all enjoyed a little free-form space to chat about all manner of topics.
> 
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Monday morning and I had a pretty good weekend. I have a couple of things to do this week. I'm working on an egg cosy design for someone, but have had trouble finding reliable supplies of the right yarn shades. Hopefully. I'll be able to iron those out to-day. I've nearly finished the next couple of designs to post on the forum, I'll get those up this week. I've also been playing with a different kind of whimsy, I'm almost sure I know what I'm doing, but I've a little way to go yet, at least I had no difficulty finding local supplies of a good yarn for this project!
> 
> Thanks to everybody who joined in this weekend, I hope you've all enjoyed a little free-form space to chat about all manner of topics.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Dave to a wonderful weekend with good knitting friends, much coffee & a couple of scones. Have a great week & see you next week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I hope you have fun too! 

Wimbledon starts to-day, so the weather will be variable in South London, at best, I'll probably get plenty of time to be productive on the craft front!


Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave, another great tea party. I look forward to them so. They really are special Happy Fathers Day


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm tendering my thanks, too, Dave. I've really enjoyed the party this weekend. I've begun saving your cozy patterns, your stitch patterns and, of course, each week's recipes/receipts in separate folders in hard copy. I may even try a couple of each this week. Have a good one, everyone. Don't let anyone needle you.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Midnight in Illinois, falling asleep at my computer. Goodnight all, and thanks, Dave. Glad you didn't have to sleep on the kitchen floor! _The Lad_ sounds like a great kid.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Midnight in Illinois, falling asleep at my computer. Goodnight all, and thanks, Dave. Glad you didn't have to sleep on the kitchen floor! _The Lad_ sounds like a great kid.


Thanks. He's brill, he has his 'off moments', like any teenager, but we have a rule to stop arguments, we talk about the weather instead and agree on how awful it is!

Have a great week

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> I'm tendering my thanks, too, Dave. I've really enjoyed the party this weekend. I've begun saving your cozy patterns, your stitch patterns and, of course, each week's recipes/receipts in separate folders in hard copy. I may even try a couple of each this week. Have a good one, everyone. Don't let anyone needle you.


Enjoy the week, I hope you have fun with my designs

Dave


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not from any of the cultures you mention but I have a tea suggestion for you. Try something with a fruit flavor first. Then you won't miss the milk or cream. If it smells good to you, it might also taste good. Purists don't consider the fruit teas to be tea. At Celestial Seasonings, they told us on the tour that they are more properly called infusions. 
Someone mentioned chamomile as one to try. Personally, I think it smells and tastes like grass or weeds. Some of the tea companies sell assortments in one box; that might be a good way to find one you like. If you know anyone who grows mint, try adding some to boiling water in a cup or teapot. It is hard to grow mint and not have too much because it spreads rapidly.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Celestial Seasonings used to make teas that brewed in cold water in the refrigerator. Used to mix them with fruit juice, e.g. red zinger tea with cranberry juice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> I'm not from any of the cultures you mention but I have a tea suggestion for you. Try something with a fruit flavor first. Then you won't miss the milk or cream. If it smells good to you, it might also taste good. Purists don't consider the fruit teas to be tea. At Celestial Seasonings, they told us on the tour that they are more properly called infusions.
> Someone mentioned chamomile as one to try. Personally, I think it smells and tastes like grass or weeds. Some of the tea companies sell assortments in one box; that might be a good way to find one you like. If you know anyone who grows mint, try adding some to boiling water in a cup or teapot. It is hard to grow mint and not have too much because it spreads rapidly.


I agree, some of the fruit infusions are very good, I particularly like grapefruit, which is very refreshing, but I don't use my tea pot because a they will taint the flavour of any tea you make in them thereafter. A china tea pot should not be washed with detergents, only rinsed, this allows them to 'develop' over the years.

There are some excellent 'adulterated' teas around. My local speciality shop does good black teas with added fruit flavours like apricot and black cherry. I make them in a glass tea pot that can be washed effectively so it remains neutral.

By the way, the traditional English way to stop mint spreading is to bury a stone butler sink in the garden with the plug removed and one or two inches above ground. Mint roots are shallow and don't go much below 4" so this will contain them, however the plant will thrive in the more natural environment of a general herb bed.

Hope that helps anyone doing battle with a rampaging mint patch!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> It is hard to grow mint and not have too much because it spreads rapidly.


Yes, it _is_ hardy and does invade nicely. I'm using it as ground-cover, trying to eliminate the grass. :-D

When I used to grow catnip, I made a cage for it. I grew it in a one-cubic-foot pot on the porch and used half-inch wire mesh to make a cat-proof 'box' atop the pot. It was held in place by dollar-store bungee cords. Anything that grew outside the box was harvested for my cats or by the neighbourhood cats - though I never caught them at it. I imagine a similar arrangement might keep squirrels out.

I'm on the last side of my blanket. It's deadly slow going, but another evening or two should do it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations on progress with the blanket, I'm sure you'll be pleased when it's finished.

I've seen thyme used in lawns, it's hard-wearing, smells fantastic when you walk over it and can be mowed like grass.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Maelinde, that pizza soup sounds delish!


Siouxann,

It is really good. The nice thing is that it is done in a crock pot so that you don't overheat the house!

We thought that we had made enough to have leftovers to freeze, but we only had enough for both of us to have one more bowl the next day.

People had not only seconds, but a couple had 4ths. :lol:

It is one of our favorites. Some things I like to add every now and then are chickpeas/garbanzo beans and penne pasta (or other small pasta shapes)

It is a fun soup to really play around with! I'll bet that Canadian Bacon would taste really good in there. Any pizza topping will do. Fresh garlic cloves are another favorite, as they end up soft and tasty.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

We got home a little while ago from our trip to visit Randy's dad for Father's Day. We had such a wonderful time. Even the journey both ways was nice. It was just under 3 hours each way. 

I so love all the Texas wildflowers randomly scattered about the open fields and center dividers along the highways. Lots of purple flowers were blooming this time around.

I'm pretty beat, as Saturday was really busy for us, too. I'm still catching up on everyone's posts from Friday Night!

I've got a fairly busy week ahead of me - and weekend, too.

It is good to be back home, though. The cats were really excited to see us and found that we smelled of foreign cat and dog. LOL That always makes me laugh.

I did get almost 3 hours of knitting done on the way down there. It was too dark in the car on the way home, and Randy doesn't like to drive when I have the passenger map light on. I'm ok with that. 

I can't believe that I'm actually a little bit tired right now!! This is a good thing. 

I'll be online for about 10 more minutes and then I'm going to knit for an hour and go to bed. I'll sleep very well tonight!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

pleasant dreams, thanks to everyone for a lovely'chat' I have ordered the Joan Sutherland Beethoven 9th and looking forward to listening to it.' See' you all on Friday


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maelinde I was reading these and thinking I wonder if anyone has a soup for a slowcooker (a crockpot!?. Next Saturday my extended family are coming for lunch and I will out until just before they arrive. I had decided on a soup in the slowcooker but had no idea what to do- looks like I know now.
> 
> Here's another gem - Pizza Soup that is prepared in a crock pot


The sheer beauty of this soup is that not only does the recipe call for it to be done in a crock pot / slow cooker, it actually tastes better that way. I tried it in a stock pot once and the flavors just didn't combine as well as they did in the crock pot.

If anyone does try it, let me know what you think? It goes well with a crusty loaf of French or Italian bread drizzled with basil & garlic infused olive oil. I'm hungry now and want Pizza Soup!!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pinkcaddy7 said:


> Does anyone know of teas that can be cold brewed ? Years ago I remember buying some in the DC area -- they were fruit flavored and I would mix them to get different effects and serve over ice in summer. VERY tasty, but I can't find them anymore.


I don't know if it is cold brewed, but Luzianne brand is formulated exclusively for Iced Tea and it comes with caffeine, as well as some that is decaffeinated.

We just run it through the coffee maker and hot brew it, but you might be able to do the sun tea that way.

And - to make Sweet Iced Tea taste better, add a very small (1/4 tsp) of baking soda to the pot just after it brews. Stir it in and let it sit for about 10 minutes, then fill a large pitcher about half way with ice, the pour over ice. The ice will gradually melt so that you should fit the tea in.

Add sweetener of your choice, stir, then serve into glasses that are loaded with ice. = we use Sun Crystals, or Truvia for our sweetener in iced tea.

A good friend who is a southern boy taught us this way to make sweet tea


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> melinde - what are felting needles?
> 
> sam


http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=prd36519

You need to use wool yarn that is designated for felting. Some have an anti-fulling agent put in the yarn to actually prevent this from happening.

The needles are to distress the already made project to get it to turn into wool felt. I haven't done it yet - got the needles, wool yarn, and the felting foam. Just need to get the time and to get over my fear. LOL :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodnight/morning/afternoon/evening Everyone! Great tea party this weekend. I'm still catching up on everything I missed while being away this weekend.

One of the reasons the tea parties extend later, I reckon.

See you on the other side of the day!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maelinde, I never heard of putting baking soda in iced tea. What does it do? Is it like adding salt? Sometimes people use salt to bring out sweetness, like in watermelon or canteloupe. I shall have to try it. My daughter and son-in-law both love sweet tea - so sweet that it crunches! Sets my teeth on edge.
I plan to make the pizza soup this week and will let you know how it goes over with the family.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for another wonderful tea party! I look forward to each weekend now, knowing there will be great conversations, recipes and fun topics, like the squirrels. (I love the squirrels around my house. They always make me smile. In the winter I buy a big bag of unshelled peanuts to feed them. Please don't hate me!!)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Oh, Dave...you are really trying to make me be more tolerant. Great links. Thanks. I guess I need to appreciate the intelligence (and good taste!) of the squirrels. Okay...I do. Nevertheless, I still want fresh basil.
> Carol (IL)


Carol, I think it's strange that a squirrel would eat basil. I have some growing on my deck and the squirrels ignore it. Maybe your poor squirrel was desperate for food?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

What a wonderful, fun, fantastic Fathers day. My boys and there wives finally came in and I can not believe the gifts I received. I would tell you but that would be bragging.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks so much everyone for another wonderful tea party! I look forward to each weekend now, knowing there will be great conversations, recipes and fun topics, like the squirrels. (I love the squirrels around my house. They always make me smile. In the winter I buy a big bag of unshelled peanuts to feed them. Please don't hate me!!)


I feed the squirrels and one of my neighbors gets peanuts in shells for them. It's great to live with neighbors who also like animals. We are on the edge of town, no houses behind us, so we've got the best of both worlds.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> I think this is the cd I had! Thank You, Thank you, Thank you! I held on to the cd for years trying to get another copy. It was lost during one of my many moves so I wasn't certain about the other singers, the orchestra, or the conductor. But seeing James King's name rang a bell, and, judging from the reviews, this has to be it. I'm going to order it. Can't wait. Thank you again!


This one also has wonderful soloists, which is how I chose my choral purchases.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphony-No-9-Choral/dp/B000003EWO/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1308575986&sr=1-4


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

mjs said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much everyone for another wonderful tea party! I look forward to each weekend now, knowing there will be great conversations, recipes and fun topics, like the squirrels. (I love the squirrels around my house. They always make me smile. In the winter I buy a big bag of unshelled peanuts to feed them. Please don't hate me!!)
> ...


I put out sunflower seeds for the birds...came home one night to find the feeder on the ground and the limb broken(not many good branches low, must get a board and nail, or a good sturdy post. So, I put the feeder in my flower garden in a bare spot behind my house, came out to my garden saturday morning to find a silly black squirrel raiding said bird feeder! I'm okay with that, might even get him some corn cobs, but if he touches my basil plant, he just might become dinner! ;-).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


To my surprise, corn has not gone anywhere near as well as the black oil sunflower seeds. For any of the creatures.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight in Illinois, falling asleep at my computer. Goodnight all, and thanks, Dave. Glad you didn't have to sleep on the kitchen floor! _The Lad_ sounds like a great kid.
> ...


Reminds me of my grandmother's (a "Lady", if ever there was one!) solution to any perceived unpleasantness at the dinner table. She would put down her fork, catch everyone's eye, smile sweetly, and say, "Shall we talk about flowers?" Usually, that turned us around, but if this method failed she would just turn her hearing aid off, smiling sweetly all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde I was reading these and thinking I wonder if anyone has a soup for a slowcooker (a crockpot!?. Next Saturday my extended family are coming for lunch and I will out until just before they arrive. I had decided on a soup in the slowcooker but had no idea what to do- looks like I know now.
> ...


Have the soup on , used italian turkey sausage and some basil. Half the recipe as only two of us. It will be so good as today grey and cloudy with rain expected. Thanks for the recipe. I'll let you know tonight how good it was. But am sure it will be.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pinkcaddy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of teas that can be cold brewed ? Years ago I remember buying some in the DC area -- they were fruit flavored and I would mix them to get different effects and serve over ice in summer. VERY tasty, but I can't find them anymore.
> ...


nothing like 'Southern Sweet Tea"


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Where in Wi are you? I'm from Cochrane; 50 miles north of LaCrosse Norita


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> Where in Wi are you? I'm from Cochrane; 50 miles north of LaCrosse Norita


Deforest 10 miles north of Madison. Use to live in LaCrosse, then moved to Onalaska.  Glad to meet you :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've seen thyme used in lawns, it's hard-wearing, smells fantastic when you walk over it and can be mowed like grass.


In order to mow, you need something bigger than our 10'x10' postage-stamp sized plot. That's why I've been planting ground covers for the last dozen years. The grass may not be dying, but I'm trying to rip it out and/or overwhelm it with something/_anything_ else. It's enough to have to shovel snow in winter; lawn maintanence is not on my to-do list!

Thyme, sage, and lavender are among the things growing in our yard, along with lily of the valley, a few varieties of mint, violets, columbines, hosta, a red oak tree, a fir, and two small arborvitae.

The thing that gets my goat is the neighbours who think it's OK to rip up a living plant from my yard and walk off with it. I've caught two such in the act, and they were both surprised that I took offense at their act of theivery!! Such chutzpah!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I feed the squirrels and one of my neighbors gets peanuts in shells for them. It's great to live with neighbors who also like animals. We are on the edge of town said:


> I put out sunflower seeds for the birds...came home one night to find the feeder on the ground and the limb broken(not many good branches low, must get a board and nail, or a good sturdy post. So, I put the feeder in my flower garden in a bare spot behind my house, came out to my garden saturday morning to find a silly black squirrel raiding said bird feeder! I'm okay with that, might even get him some corn cobs, but if he touches my basil plant, he just might become dinner! ;-).


My older son bought me a "squirrel-proof" feeder several years ago. Guess what? The squirrels found a way to raid it. We at one time had a wooden contraption nailed to a tree; we had seen one at a German festival in PA and my husband built one like it. It had a seat and a table with a dried corn cob stuck into a nail. The squirrel would sit on the seat and chew on the cob. We had many an entertaining afternoon watching them eat, and the contraption finally fell apart. But I think it encouraged all the squirrels in the neighborhood to congregate in our yard, because we have more than our share. I didn't mind them until they ate our tomatoes as soon as they turned pink. So we stopped planting tomatoes and now eat those horrible store-bought ones. The squirrels win every time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > pinkcaddy7 said:
> ...


Have you ever tried Spearmint Sun iced tea, especial good with your own dried spearmint. when steeped enough, add alittle sugar and put in refrigerator. It's so good :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


I never liked iced tea because the sugar I added wouldn't dissolve. Then I found Paula Deen's sweet tea recipe. It's delicious! You make a sugar and water syrup to add to the tea so no worries about sugar dissolving.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Fireball Dave, thank you for your path to the woods & bramble pictures! Delightful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen thyme used in lawns, it's hard-wearing, smells fantastic when you walk over it and can be mowed like grass.
> ...


I use to have herb garden. Had ever thing you listed and more. Had a big Lavender patch, covered it ever winter. I had Basil this last year and brought the last plant in to winter over. It became like a tree,even with bark. WisconsinGarden program on PBS, said you could not grow it inside  Guess I proved them wrong. Put it out for the summer, was growing good. Had a rain storm Monday morning, had two inches in about a hour. Went out and saw Basil tree had split at the fork. I have tied it together, and hope it makes it.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > glnwhi said:
> ...


after the tea has brewed put the sugar in the tea while it is HOT, will dislove quickly.
My sweet tea is made in a coffee maker, I use 5 family sized tea bags, put the sugar in as soon as it has finished brewing, stir (if you have a glass pot and use a metal spoon and hit the side of the pot it will BREAK) I pour this into a pitcher and add equal amount of cool water and store in the fridge, that way when you pour it over ice it does not melt the ice and weaken the flavor. If you try it you will never make tea any other way.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

To theyarnlady: Your basil plant sounds tough, hope it makes it! Glad to see you could grow it inside. I have a tough time keeping herbs alive inside, hopefully the basil will do better outside, but its in a pot so I can bring it in for winter-I have to have my basil, it goes so well in so many foods;-). I think I know what I'm planting in my bare spot, since the squirrel may be spreading the sunflower seeds.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen thyme used in lawns, it's hard-wearing, smells fantastic when you walk over it and can be mowed like grass.
> ...


Jessica-Jean,
We got rid of about 2/3 acre of grass by covering it with heavy black plastic. It's ugly but it does the trick. Now I have a beautiful mediterranean, drought tolerant garden!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

I am a professional classic musician, so yes, I both listen to & perform it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Jessica-Jean,
> We got rid of about 2/3 acre of grass by covering it with heavy black plastic. It's ugly but it does the trick. Now I have a beautiful mediterranean, drought tolerant garden!


If I'd had the wit to do that when we bought the house in '98 .... But I didn't, and now that I have so many things growing that I _want_ to have, I just satisfy my anti-grass feelings by ripping it up from time to time. If ever we move again, I'll go the ugly black plastic route. Mowing grass is not in my nature; I'd sooner have something that ate it, but city bylaws prohibit that option. Pity.

That would be a good summer occupation for _some _students. Have your lawn cropped and fertilized by cashmere goats or alpaca! Spend the winter spinning their fibre! :-D


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I did manage to get to the free patterns. And you are right, I went for one thing and left with several afghan patterns. I *must* finish this afghan I'm making for SIL so I can get on to some fun knitting/crocheting. Thank you for replying.



Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > how does one traverse Ravelry. I always seem to get lost or side-tracked. People keep talking about patterns there but I don't seem to find them.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Neighbor cemented his front yard and laid fake grass. Looks good from afar and always green. The yard has two large trees and wonder how difficult it is to clean up the dropped leaves that fall.



Jessica-Jean said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean,
> ...


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for answering. I wonder if there are any knitters on this form who live closer to me. If there are, sure would like to met them and perhaps get together for knitting parties. Norita


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Neighbor cemented his front yard and laid fake grass. Looks good from afar and always green. The yard has two large trees and wonder how difficult it is to clean up the dropped leaves that fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many of this city's inhabitants have paved over their little patches of unbuilt land. In fact, some previous owner of our house added a garage that - if one could stack cars like egg crates - could hold a dozen cars. If the floor space wasn't full of tools, bicycles, etc., it could easily house two parked cars and a sizeable trailer - as long as it's not taller than 6'2".

The entire back and side yards are built upon - the above mentioned garage. I want my tiny front yard to be a riot of living plants. I just don't want anything that requires frequent maintenance- like grass. I dig out the dandelions and other unwanted plants a few times a season. I prune the tree and bush late in the fall. If the hollyhocks need support, I tie them up. When the spirit strikes me, I pull up grass by its 8" deep roots; that's usually in the early spring before much else has come up.

Paving over is an option, just not mine. I do not aim for an orderly garden. Due to the north-east orientation of the yard, I can not get a slew of flowering things going, but the ones I've got are nice enough for me.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean,
> ...


Ooh, cashmere goats, wouldn't that be great!?! I have two ridiculous mini-goats. A girlfriend was visiting and she was petting the goat and her fur was coming out because it's summer. My friend got so excited thinking it was cashmere, Lol. Don't I wish?

As for the plastic, I don't think we'll be anyone's favorite neighbors next spring when we shroud our front lawn in black!
My husband thinks we should build a fence across our yard first so everyone else doesn't have to live with it too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > glnwhi said:
> ...


Now you got me wondering how much sugar to how much water? I would like to try it.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I always start my sunflowers in little pots and when they are tall enough I transplant them. One year I planted several trays and put them on the deck. Overnight the squirrls came and ate every seed. Not very smart as that many sunflowers would have given them hundreds more seeds at summers end.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Maelinde, oh the soup was delicious. Hubby loved it. Sending the rest to my son and family as they both work,so can reheat and enjoy. Should tell you my son study at a culinaryschool and was a chef, changed occupations. I just know he will love this one. thank you again.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Simple syrup is usually 1 cup sugar to 1 cup water, boil until sugar is dissolved.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spent today getting a new computer, so I'm late "signing off" for the week. Thanks, Dave, for a lovely tea party. Always a good time! Makes me smile, and starts my week off gently.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I always start my sunflowers in little pots and when they are tall enough I transplant them. One year I planted several trays and put them on the deck. Overnight the squirrls came and ate every seed. Not very smart as that many sunflowers would have given them hundreds more seeds at summers end.


I bought already grown sunflowers last year and got no seeds out of them, wonder if the squirrels had a part in it...;-). silly creatures....this year I'll just toss seeds out there and be curious where they'll pop up in the future, if any do. Gardening certainly does provide an adventure...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> Thanks for answering. I wonder if there are any knitters on this form who live closer to me. If there are, sure would like to met them and perhaps get together for knitting parties. Norita


Wouldn't that be fun. You should come down to wool and sheep fest in Jefferson in fall. Google it,as I do not know the dates this year. Just bring comfortable shoes, big bag, and Water. Lots to see, especially lots of yarn books,ect. Two big buildings full. :lol:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Now you got me wondering how much sugar to how much water? I would like to try it.


Simple syrup is usually 1 cup sugar to 1 cup water, boil until sugar is dissolved.[/quote]

dragontearsoflove (love the name)...and I were simply syruppy together!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes! Why is it Southern Sweet tea is the best? My husband's aunt made the best sweet tea. She used to make hers condensed and would add water and ice to it. I tried to duplicate it but is was never as good as hers. Sh



theyarnlady said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Putting away my Tea Set, hanging up my new Ascot hat, folding my lace tablecloth till next party......


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Neighbor cemented his front yard and laid fake grass. Looks good from afar and always green. The yard has two large trees and wonder how difficult it is to clean up the dropped leaves that fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I worked with a Marine Major at one time who used "green" concrete to replace his grass. I never saw it, but he was happy with it.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Well known fact here in the south...Sunflowers grow best under the bird feeder.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I always start my sunflowers in little pots and when they are tall enough I transplant them. One year I planted several trays and put them on the deck. Overnight the squirrls came and ate every seed. Not very smart as that many sunflowers would have given them hundreds more seeds at summers end.


That's funny! They just don't plan ahead, do they?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

[quote/]I never liked iced tea because the sugar I added wouldn't dissolve. Then I found Paula Deen's sweet tea recipe. It's delicious! You make a sugar and water syrup to add to the tea so no worries about sugar dissolving.[/quote]

[/quote]Now you got me wondering how much sugar to how much water? I would like to try it.[/quote]

Here's Paula Deen's recipe:

Minty Southern Sweet Tea (I don't add the mint.)

7 tea bags (black leaf, such as Lipton's)
1 small bunch fresh mint, plus extra leaves for garnish
1 cup sugar

1. In a large pot, bring 4 cups water to a boil. Add the tea bags and mint; stir. Let the tea steep for one hour. Remove the tea bags.

2. In a medium saucepan, bring one cup water and the sugar to a boil; simmer, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes or until the sugar dissolves. Let the syrup cool for 15 minutes, then pour it into the tea. Add 4 cups cold water and stir to combine. Transfer the tea to a large pitcher. Chill. Serve over ice, garnished with mint leaves.

Makes about 2 quarts.

Source: "The Deen Family Cookbook," Paula Deen and Melissa Clark, 2009.

Before I put the tea bags in the boiling water, I remove the paper tags, then tie all the strings together. Makes it easier to remove them all at once instead of fishing them out one by one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili said:
> ...


I rather like your Grandmother, flowers are an excellent topic; I like all the symbolism and there are so many fascinating stories. She was a wise woman, unpleasantness causes dyspepsia!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Oh, almost forgot, our daughter sent her father two pounds of coffee beans. One is peanut butter and the other is peanut butter cup. He loves peanut butter and has it every morning on his toast. Ever hear of PB coffee?


I had to mention that to Randy. He would probably love peanut butter flavored coffee. Doris - can you find out where your daughter ordered it? I know Randy would certainly appreciate that. 

I recently bought Randy a French Press to make his coffee and now that is his preferred way to brew it. We bought his dad a travel French Press, and we fresh ground the beans for him, as they need to be ground coarsely so as to not clog the filter.

I detest coffee - but the men in my life love it. I'm still a hot tea drinker, as well as herbal teas. The main beverage in my life is still Coke Zero. I'm a soda-holic and will never stop. :lol:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

What am I missing here, why go to the extra step of mixing sugar and water heating it and then putting it in the tea? Just put the sugar in the tea while it is still hot, it desolves and you are through. Now we were not talking about sweet and unsweet tea just sweet, so that is why I don't get the sugar water step.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sweet syrup is sweeter and has a different consistency. It is a syrup. It makes a difference to the tea or other liquids it is added to.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

er...simple syrup that is.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

My mother always made two pots of tea. As soon as one pot was steeped enough, she added the sugar and dissolved it. The other pot was left unsweetened because half of us couldn't stand sugar in out tea.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> What am I missing here, why go to the extra step of mixing sugar and water heating it and then putting it in the tea? Just put the sugar in the tea while it is still hot, it desolves and you are through. Now we were not talking about sweet and unsweet tea just sweet, so that is why I don't get the sugar water step.


There may be no difference in the taste. I started using Paula's recipe because she's a celebrity chef and used to run a very successful restaurant in Savannah, GA. The lines to get into her restaurant used to go for blocks. I think her two sons run it for her now. I figured she must know how to fix anything Southern.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, almost forgot, our daughter sent her father two pounds of coffee beans. One is peanut butter and the other is peanut butter cup. He loves peanut butter and has it every morning on his toast. Ever hear of PB coffee?
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

The syrup can be used to sweetened drinks that are not hot.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Yesterday, the mini meat loaves were tasty and the cherry biscuits were a delicacy. I enjoyed the recipes. Thanks.


Carrie,

I'm glad that you enjoyed the Mini Meat Loaves - and that you're on MY side and not calling them Meat Muffins like so many like to do. :lol:

Randy keeps asking me to do them, so I promised that I'll do them up next week. He likes them best with a blend of ground beef and ground turkey.

Dave - I'm going to make those cherry biscuits soon. They sound so delicious! I hope that you had a wonderful Father's Day!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave,
Isn't it nice when our children or anyone pays attention to who we are enough to give such spot on gifts. Must have something to do with their up bringing.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Maelinde, I never heard of putting baking soda in iced tea. What does it do? Is it like adding salt? Sometimes people use salt to bring out sweetness, like in watermelon or canteloupe. I shall have to try it. My daughter and son-in-law both love sweet tea - so sweet that it crunches! Sets my teeth on edge.
> I plan to make the pizza soup this week and will let you know how it goes over with the family.


Siouxanne,

The baking soda removes the bitterness so that the tea tastes better when iced. Now, if you're using a blend specifically for iced tea like Luzianne, the baking soda step can be eliminated. Don't use more than 1/4 tsp of baking soda in a full pot, though. More than that can taste a bit strange.

Our best friend shared that info with us. And Stevia makes an excellent sweetener for iced tea. I tend to prefer it over sugar.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Maelinde, oh the soup was delicious. Hubby loved it. Sending the rest to my son and family as they both work,so can reheat and enjoy. Should tell you my son study at a culinaryschool and was a chef, changed occupations. I just know he will love this one. thank you again.


YarnLady,

I am so glad that you enjoyed the pizza soup!!! It is very much one of our favorites here, too.

I think I may have to make some up in the very near future as well. We do have most of the ingredients on hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessica jean - hostas would do really well with the north east exposure as they love the shade - you might have to use a little slug bait - there are some beautiful hostas - both in flowers and leaf color.

sam



Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbor cemented his front yard and laid fake grass. Looks good from afar and always green. The yard has two large trees and wonder how difficult it is to clean up the dropped leaves that fall.
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde, the website is CoffeeAM.com
> 
> Hope he likes it. My daughter said she bought it because her Dad said he liked Reese's peanut butter cups. She always picks the greatest gifts!


Awesome, thanks Doris!!! 

I will bookmark that site. I noticed that they also give a choice of grind. While we have our own coffee grinder, it is nice to know that they do offer the French Press grind option. We only use the coffee maker for brewing iced tea now. Funny how that works.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed that "annies attic" has rayon chenille on sale - i wonder what one could knit with that - i always thought chenille was cotton.

sam


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed that "annies attic" has rayon chenille on sale - i wonder what one could knit with that - i always thought chenille was cotton.
> 
> sam


Chenille can be made of any fibre, but - in my sad experience - it sucks for knitting. It worms. After putting up with knitting something that has no give/elasticity, it destroys the knitted object by worming! That is, it forms unsightly little protrusions that twist upon themselves. Having a box full of the stuff, I guess I'll just have to try crocheting or weaving it away. Or I may give it away to someone I do _not_ like. :twisted:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I see there are 29 pages so far of tea party. After saying that I never miss the tea party, I poured a cup of hot coffee on my laptop, the floor and myself. At least I'll have no reason to be bored any time soon. I caught a glimpse of the magic words 'cherry biscuits' on this page. Can't wait to get to that part.

With great fear, I took the laptop apart at least part of the way to check for moisture and left it to dry for a good while. I was really afraid I had killed it because it went dead immediately. As you can see, all is well. I'd rather not do it again though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331

Where's the emoticom for jumping up and down in delirious joy??


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331
> 
> Where's the emoticom for jumping up and down in delirious joy??


Wow! wow! wow! what a lot of work, it is so beautiful, you must be so proud well done you !!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331
> ...


Thank you. I am. Who'da thought that a mess of mis-matched balls of yarn could turn out so well?! I'm fairly busting with pride, and ... I only have 75 WIPs/UFOs to go. But I won't let that thought dampen my momentary joy!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331
> 
> Where's the emoticom for jumping up and down in delirious joy??


Jessica-Jean - WOWSERS! That is one awesome afghan! Great stash-buster, too!

Love the colors you used, too.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Great tea party once again!

I've got to get off of the computer as severe thunderstorms are once again moving through the area.

I'm just grateful that we weren't in the area getting baseball and grapefruit sized hail! I saw some pea-sized hail hitting the west-facing windows.

Rain is pouring, lightning is flashing like a strobe light. We really need the rain, so I'm glad it is falling with us safely inside.

I've got the tablet to check weather if the power goes out, and I can knit by flashlight if necessary.

I'm hoping this helps relieve the drought we've been in for awhile. There are some really bad wildfires happening in various parts of Texas. I think there were even some in North Central Texas where the Dallas/Fort Worth area is located.

I'll tell ya, Arlington somehow gets skipped by the worst of the weather. Tornadoes seem to only get within a mile radius of us - close enough to hear the storm sirens, and to take cover, but we've not had any serious damage (yet).

As usual, all the really severe stuff is going around us as if we're in some well protected security bubble type shield. 

Hope all who live in areas getting severe weather are safe, and inside. We're going to have major ponding on the roads during rush hour traffic.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Jussica-Jean. What perseverence, you really can do snything you set your mind to. You can be very proud of yourself.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> pleasant dreams, thanks to everyone for a lovely'chat' I have ordered the Joan Sutherland Beethoven 9th and looking forward to listening to it.' See' you all on Friday


I have ordered mine also. Please let me know what you think of it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331
> 
> Where's the emoticom for jumping up and down in delirious joy??


Jessica-Jean, beautiful and what a weight off your shoulders!  Your colors are so bright. Did you use the method of fishing out a ball of yarn at random?


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Good morning to all.
Its Tuesday 9:00 am. I have been up since 4 am knitting of course. I had something to finish so that I could start something new....... you all know that feeling.
Here on the Mississippi Gulf Coast it is hot and humid. Did I say hot! It will be 98 today and the humidity as high.
I see so many ladies on line who are English. Me too. Originally from Colchester, Essex. Came to the States in 1962 and can't find my way home.... Really though, I love it here with all my family. 
Well, better put the kettle on and make me a cot. You all have a great week and I will be messaging again later.
Leonne in Misssissippi


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

wannabear, your dog has a darling face! I think I feel in love with him/her! I so miss my dog, but, don't want to get another one until we are traveling less. Nani Hoku, our cat, just gets mad. A dog pines.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean,
It's beautiful.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

PIZZA SOUP PLEASE. OK...I would like the receipe for this. Anyone??? It sounds great. I want to try it.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> PIZZA SOUP PLEASE. OK...I would like the receipe for this. Anyone??? It sounds great. I want to try it.


it is on page 4 of this tea party and it is delicious !


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Did you use the method of fishing out a ball of yarn at random?


Not really. I mostly tried to alternate lights and darks, though I did a few bands of grouped shades of one colour. I did keep the balls yet to be used in one bag and those already used in another. That prevented me from using the same ball of yarn too soon again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessicajean - what a beautiful afghan - well done - the pattern is great and the color sequences really pop out - a job well done.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I finished it! My queen-sized Narrow Step Afghan is all done!! If you want to see it, I put pictures at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15756-1.html#223331
> 
> Where's the emoticom for jumping up and down in delirious joy??


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - what a beautiful afghan - well done - the pattern is great and the color sequences really pop out - a job well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love hostas! Send them to me


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I love hostas! Send them to me


I love hostas, too. So far, none of my sticky-fingered neighbours has thought to rip them up by the roots and carry them off. Two of my Columbines have been stolen!! And I even caught one in the act! Shameless thing, she said she had the right to take what she wanted!!

If she'd waited a few weeks ... there will be hundreds of seeds from the remaining flowers ... assuming no one else tears them up before then.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you report her to the police? If you had, she may think twice before trying so steal anything again. Norita


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean she must be off her rocker!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessicajean - plant poison ivy 

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> 
> sam


Better yet - set mouse traps!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> ...


I'm sure there's some municipal bylaw against planting poison ivy.

I'd be afraid the mouse traps would catch some cat or dog's paw, or - worse yet - some hapless toddler's fingers. Besides, that would be a cost outlay. My columbines originally came from seeds I'd harvested elsewhere in the neighbourhood. A few seeds a few years ago and they are thriving, _despite_ thefts.

I'm tempted to please my husband and plant wild roses, but then I'd be afraid of their thorns myself. Can't win!

I'll just fume and rant here. You're all good people and make me feel better about it. :-D


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> 
> sam


Sam, you are just so wickedly Cool! Sounds like something I might do. How about strategically placed heavy pots of very hairy cactus and/or stinging netttles?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you maryanne - or some kind of loud siren that goes off if anyone disturbs the plants.

sam



maryanne said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessicajean - how did you get your picture on the forum - can't figure it out.

thanks

sam


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - how did you get your picture on the forum - can't figure it out.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


First you need to put the photo or scan onto your computer. When I'm putting it onto KP or Ravelry, I put it on my desktop, just because that makes 'browsing' for it easier.

Second, you click on the 'Browse ...' box at the right of the lines under 'File/picture attachments:'.

That should cause a window to open wherein you can find your desktop and the photo. Click on 'open', and it attaches. You can only see it yourself after you've clicked on 'send'.

None of the above works if you're posting in the 'Quick Reply' box.

I hope this helps. If not, then just click on 'Help' at the top of any KP page and follow the instructions the administration gives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - how did you get your picture on the forum - can't figure it out.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sam


First you need to put the photo or scan onto your computer. When I'm putting it onto KP or Ravelry, I put it on my desktop, just because that makes 'browsing' for it easier.

Second, you click on the 'Browse ...' box at the right of the lines under 'File/picture attachments:'.

That should cause a window to open wherein you can find your desktop and the photo. Click on 'open', and it attaches. You can only see it yourself after you've clicked on 'send'.

None of the above works if you're posting in the 'Quick Reply' box.

I hope this helps. If not, then just click on 'Help' at the top of any KP page and follow the instructions the administration gives.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well now - that did not do what i wanted it to do - hmmmmm - i'll have to think about this - figure out what i did wrong.



thewren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - how did you get your picture on the forum - can't figure it out.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> PIZZA SOUP PLEASE. OK...I would like the receipe for this. Anyone??? It sounds great. I want to try it.


Hi Mary,

I sent you the recipe via PM. You will love it. Best part of it is that it is so easy to prepare, and the ingredients can be substituted as you please. I've never had it the exact same way twice. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I just found a moment to view that beautiful rendition of Over the Rainbow. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the Over the Rainbow video by Eva Cassidy. It was beautiful too.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL that reminds me of the story told to me by a rather crotchedy co-worker I once worked with. She use to keep candy bars in her desk drawer for when she needed a sugar buzz. One day she noticed that a Snickers bar was missing from her desk and because she knew that she hadn't eaten it, that someone had jacked it from her desk. She suspected the night cleaning crew and bought another Snickers to again place in her desk. Only this time, she had injected it with a syringe (she was diabetic) full of Ex-Lax. Come the next day, the girl who had been hired as a temp went running to the bathroom every 15 minutes throughout the day. We all figured that she was the likely thief, after all. Pretty sneaky, eh?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> LOL that reminds me of the story told to me by a rather crotchedy co-worker I once worked with. She use to keep candy bars in her desk drawer for when she needed a sugar buzz. One day she noticed that a Snickers bar was missing from her desk and because she knew that she hadn't eaten it, that someone had jacked it from her desk. She suspected the night cleaning crew and bought another Snickers to again place in her desk. Only this time, she had injected it with a syringe (she was diabetic) full of Ex-Lax. Come the next day, the girl who had been hired as a temp went running to the bathroom every 15 minutes throughout the day. We all figured that she was the likely thief, after all. Pretty sneaky, eh?


Good one!! :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessicajean - finally - i did it!!!!! not my best picture - however what you see is what you get -

sam



Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - how did you get your picture on the forum - can't figure it out.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - finally - i did it!!!!! not my best picture - however what you see is what you get -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessica jean - sam is a nickname - when i was six months old and my uncle sam (i really did have an uncle sam) was in his eighties supposedly we looked alike - we were both fat and bald!!! the nick name stuck. my given name is preston.

preston/sam



Jessica-Jean said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - finally - i did it!!!!! not my best picture - however what you see is what you get -
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Last year my daughter had two bay trees in nice pots at her front door. One night the trees were stolen and the pots were left empty. Unfortunately she didn't bring the pots indoors and the next night they were stolen! This year I made up a lovely window box for her. It lasted two days before it was stolen. Sadly she has given up making her house pretty on the outside.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Last year my daughter had two bay trees in nice pots at her front door. One night the trees were stolen and the pots were left empty. Unfortunately she didn't bring the pots indoors and the next night they were stolen! This year I made up a lovely window box for her. It lasted two days before it was stolen. Sadly she has given up making her house pretty on the outside.


I don't blame her for giving up! It always depresses me to have something stolen. Fortunately, it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - finally - i did it!!!!! not my best picture - however what you see is what you get -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - i have an afghan a little more than half done using a box in a box pattern - i always have at least one dishrag going - i enjoy knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a hooded sweater that i would like to do this summer. by having a dishrag always in progress it allows me to practice and learn new stitches and techniques - but i also read alot so the two kind of battle for my attention to the detrement of my house cleaning.

sam



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - finally - i did it!!!!! not my best picture - however what you see is what you get -
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - i have an afghan a little more than half done using a box in a box pattern - i always have at least one dishrag going - i enjoy knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a hooded sweater that i would like to do this summer. by having a dishrag always in progress it allows me to practice and learn new stitches and techniques - but i also read alot so the two kind of battle for my attention to the detrement of my house cleaning.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - i have an afghan a little more than half done using a box in a box pattern - i always have at least one dishrag going - i enjoy knitting sweaters - have a pattern for a hooded sweater that i would like to do this summer. by having a dishrag always in progress it allows me to practice and learn new stitches and techniques - but i also read alot so the two kind of battle for my attention to the detrement of my house cleaning.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice to see you Sam.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam, 

Housework is always there, even after you just finish with it. It's always screaming for attention, while a good book or some fascinating knitting sits there quietly calling to you. I have stopped feeling guilty about neglecting the screaming brat, and instead, enjoy the company of my well behaved obsessions.

The housework eventually gets done. A good cleaning once a week and a quick once over if necessary is plenty. I don't have enough knitting time as it is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Last year my daughter had two bay trees in nice pots at her front door. One night the trees were stolen and the pots were left empty. Unfortunately she didn't bring the pots indoors and the next night they were stolen! This year I made up a lovely window box for her. It lasted two days before it was stolen. Sadly she has given up making her house pretty on the outside.


Your post makes me feel better. I had imagined that I was the only one whose plants/planters got stolen. I'd never heard of anyone else having such experiences. I'm sorry for your daughter, but I'm sure she'll just make the house's inside even prettier.

Hmm ... In the Middle-East when people have a house as we know it (not stacked like apartment buildings), the property is completely walled with a gate that's usually locked. It makes for very uninteresting walking, to see just blank walls, but it keeps posessions from being so easily snached.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Last year my daughter had two bay trees in nice pots at her front door. One night the trees were stolen and the pots were left empty. Unfortunately she didn't bring the pots indoors and the next night they were stolen! This year I made up a lovely window box for her. It lasted two days before it was stolen. Sadly she has given up making her house pretty on the outside.
> ...


I understand what you mean about uninteresting walking, I find that in some cities, where you walk along and everything is gray. Can you imagine if they painted murals on their walls?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

That's one of the many reasons I love living in the Southwest! So much color--the azure sky, bright sunlight, green trees, and terra cotta homes. So many people thing the desert is ugly, but, when you really look, it is truly beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

juleen - i so agree - the desert indeed has it's own beauty - i have driven cross country quite a bit and i always enjoyed driving through the desert - i think one of the things i enjoyed was the aloneness of the desert - it is high on my list of places i would like to live for that very reason.

sam



Juleen said:


> That's one of the many reasons I love living in the Southwest! So much color--the azure sky, bright sunlight, green trees, and terra cotta homes. So many people thing the desert is ugly, but, when you really look, it is truly beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> That's one of the many reasons I love living in the Southwest! So much color--the azure sky, bright sunlight, green trees, and terra cotta homes. So many people thing the desert is ugly, but, when you really look, it is truly beautiful!


There is more than one kind of desert. I agree that it can be lovely, but I've seen some of the Syrian flavour of desert and I don't find it lovely. It is singularly lacking in colours other than in the beige family. The wind never ceases. What few trees manage to survive do so at a forty-five degree angle. It is impossible to touch anything indoors that doesn't have a layer of superfine dust upon it. Walking indoors is akin to walking behind the counters at McDonalds - scuff slide. Only the slide is on fine grit, instead of grease. No amount of housekeeping can keep things grit-free for long, not even in winter. The windows are not air/dust tight.

Out of doors, that same layer of beige grit covers everthing. I'm sure it has its beautiful moments; maybe I just haven't seen them.

Sometimes I wonder if the wearing of head scarves doesn't have its true roots in the (predoomed) effort to keep one's hair clean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> 
> sam


Sam you sound just like my hubby, got tired of the kids climbing on our bank, and taking flowers. They would go fishing, which we did not mind until they came on property and started causeing damage. Kept saying he was going to plant poison ivy. They also knocked down sallows nest under the bridge. Such lovely children :hunf:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i tolerate only so much - if i can't get the parents to help then i will take matters into my own hands - think your husband should have planted poison ivy - if someone shows such disrespect they deserve everything they get.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jessicajean - plant poison ivy
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening

I have just opened this weekend's Tea Party with a quick and easy savoury lunch or supper dish, you can find it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16318-1.html

Hope to see you for a chat

Dave


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it's 10:30 p.m. on Friday here in Ontario. Tomorrow night a huge number of people will descend on this area for a rock concert featuring the Tragically Hip, to be held on a farm south of here. There will be lots to do in town this weekend. Thanks for the recipe Dave; I will have to try it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It'slunchtime here in Ireland. My daughter had a minor car accident last night, which isn't a good thing when she's pregnant. However she is fine and wants mushroom volevants for lunch, so that's what I'm making.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> It'slunchtime here in Ireland. My daughter had a minor car accident last night, which isn't a good thing when she's pregnant. However she is fine and wants mushroom volevants for lunch, so that's what I'm making.


Please follow Dave's link. This weekend's tea party is at a different location.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Dave thank you for letting us know. My husband and I visited your lovely country quite a few years ago and thought it was wonderful! Keep us up to date!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Dave left kp years ago. Julienne you have responded to a very old post.


----------

